# Jihad John at it again



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

So they have gone and beheaded the 3rd hostage now! The British journo! Country needs to wise up


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

They said it was done as a result of the government saying publicly they where going to arm the opposition to help them defeat the Is, but seriously why do the government need to make this public knowledge when they know these guys are using the Internet and social media to keep informed of the news?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Because our government is ****!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

T100 said:


> They said it was done as a result of the government saying publicly they where going to arm the opposition to help them defeat the Is, but seriously why do the government need to make this public knowledge when they know these guys are using the Internet and social media to keep informed of the news?


Isis tend to find out anyway because the Kurds start attacking them with British weapons and air strikes.

So better to let us know some of what's going on so we aren't seen as being lied to.

As said, this one truck pony will run out of journos to behead, then what? No one is going to pay a ransom, that makes no sense.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

The army can't win these wars with us under human rights and Geneva convention rules of engagement etc....fighting a losing battle


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

DappaDonDave said:


> Isis tend to find out anyway because the Kurds start attacking them with British weapons and air strikes.
> 
> So better to let us know some of what's going on so we aren't seen as being lied to.
> 
> As said, this one truck pony will run out of journos to behead, then what? No one is going to pay a ransom, that makes no sense.


One of these nutters where caught when his suicide vest partially exploded, he told the media that there where Muslims from all over the world but more bits than anywhere else and around 90% where from London, wouldn't surprise me if these nutters attack from within the UK and London especially


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

T100 said:


> One of these nutters where caught when his suicide vest partially exploded, he told the media that there where Muslims from all over the world but more bits than anywhere else and around 90% where from London, wouldn't surprise me if these nutters attack from within the UK and London especially


I said there's a army of moles waiting to revolt and flip the soil over, doesn't make it true.

These nutters will be being watched


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> I said there's a army of moles waiting to revolt and flip the soul over, doesn't make it true.
> 
> *
> These nutters will be being watched*


Im sure all the "nutters" have fowarded their adresses to the authorities.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Im sure all the "nutters" have fowarded their adresses to the authorities.


That's why they are nutters.

Helps that most will be registered benefits claimants.

I'm all for find their families and stringing them up Russia style.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

combo110 said:


> So they have gone and beheaded the 3rd hostage now! The British journo! Country needs to wise up


And how would we wise up? some inaccuracies going on already, if you want to talk about telling the enemy your plans you could not beat thatcher during the Falklands.

Maybe if you start to ask why, or ask where is their finance coming from, We know many of their arms have come from the USA, look at how rhetoric has changed in just a couple of months, how many manufactured enemies are the USA going to make< it would be nice to think that the plan is to get all these radical Muslims in to one big flat killing zone and then totally destroy them, that would be a great idea, but I think there is something a lot bigger lurking, all of a sudden Iran seem to be getting drawn in, I have not got the answers but believe there are not enough questions being asked, one where has ISIS al of a sudden come from, it always seems good for the American Military industrial complex.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> That's why they are nutters.
> 
> Helps that most will be registered benefits claimants.
> 
> I'm all for find their families *and stringing them up Russia style.*


I think that is the only option.However, weeding them out might not be as straightfoward.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

the hostages have no chance unless we get some intelligence on their whereabouts and try a ground op to rescue them


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

freddee said:


> And how would we wise up? some inaccuracies going on already, if you want to talk about telling the enemy your plans you could not beat thatcher during the Falklands.
> 
> Maybe if you start to ask why, or ask where is their finance coming from, We know many of their arms have come from the USA, look at how rhetoric has changed in just a couple of months, how many manufactured enemies are the USA going to make< it would be nice to think that the plan is to get all these radical Muslims in to one big flat killing zone and then totally destroy them, that would be a great idea, but I think there is something a lot bigger lurking, all of a sudden Iran seem to be getting drawn in, I have not got the answers but believe there are not enough questions being asked, one where has ISIS al of a sudden come from, it always seems good for the American Military industrial complex.


We wise up by resizing that you can't win against them on their soil....its impossible unless the country is going to accept that our army needs to be there non stop. Loom st Iraq and Afghanistan as soon as we leave there's uproar again! We can't win but we can deter by making it harder for them! Allowing them back in the UK after attending training camps due to human rights is ridiculous


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It has already been tried I believe, fail, one thing good, what ever that NATO do wont be seen by the media...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

combo110 said:


> We wise up by resizing that you can't win against them on their soil....its impossible unless the country is going to accept that our army needs to be there non stop. Loom st Iraq and Afghanistan as soon as we leave there's uproar again! We can't win but we can deter by making it harder for them! Allowing them back in the UK after attending training camps due to human rights is ridiculous


I don't often say this but what have you just wrote, we cant win on their soil but let go anyway, great plan, the USA will love you, especially the military industrial complex, you are just seeing a bunch of Arabs running around with machine guns and a few tanks, the pictures are the same for the last two months, those guns and armour might have been destroyed by now.

There is a problem there and personally any Muslims that joined them from this country I hope will get completely wiped out Like I have said there isn't any media out there now so lets do it, but formulate a plan and mention to the USA this is the last time you make an enemy for the rest of the world to fight, you must start to see the pattern by now?! surely...


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

So just let 100s of servicemen die for an un - win able war....its not possible to beat them fairly and that's how our forces work...


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ground troops isn't the answer here they need to be blown straight to their 30 virgins


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

essexboy said:


> I think that is the only option.However, weeding them out might not be as straightfoward.


Ve hat vays ov making vhem talkski!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

So what would change by sending them back?? what are you saying?? you are contradicting yourself, you are not answering the questions I have put either, you want to calm down and look at this a little differently, I take it you are not a soldier yourself?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

combo110 said:


> Ground troops isn't the answer here they need to be blown straight to their 30 virgins


And how, or what would we use to do that, there are already air strikes...


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

freddee said:


> So what would change by sending them back?? what are you saying?? you are contradicting yourself, you are not answering the questions I have put either, you want to calm down and look at this a little differently, I take it you are not a soldier yourself?!


Yes I have served. And I have seen how these wars work first hand. As a boot on the ground not much you can really do and that's the sad truth behind it. You don't have the backing of your government. It's got to the point where someone can shoot at you. And then drop their weapon and walk away and you can't do jack


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> So they have gone and beheaded the 3rd hostage now! The British journo! Country needs to wise up


Which country? And wise up to what?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Which country? And wise up to what?


Britain. And wise up that this isn't going to end by going to any middle eastern country the problem is clearly on the streets around us.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

combo110 said:


> Yes I have served. And I have seen how these wars work first hand. As a boot on the ground not much you can really do and that's the sad truth behind it. You don't have the backing of your government. It's got to the point where someone can shoot at you. And then drop their weapon and walk away and you can't do jack


Ye that reminds me of Bosnia very much, but things did change when it went from the UN to Nato and that how I think peace was reached, but please ask yourself who is ringing their hands in the west over this, I think though real problem ISIS have been bigged up greatly, though if I was in a town in Iraq and they had surrounded it I would be sh1tting myself, but once again what has Iraq done to deserve this?? they didn't cause 9/11 or have weapons of mass destruction, and the radicals have been armed by our Allies??!!


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Ahh look It's that good old religion of peace again


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

I may have came across blunt and not answering properly. But I'm just sitting here ****ed off. A country that most of our grandparents died for is being taken over by people we have slowly allowed to take control. We are now at the point where what else can we do? More soldiers are going to give the ultimate sacrifice when our government can't even make simple laws to help security on our streets like ban the burkha and hate preaching an arrestable defence for treason. Where will it's stop now that innocent people are being beheaded on our streets


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> So just let 100s of servicemen die for an un - win able war....its not possible to beat them fairly and that's how our forces work...


You cannot beat an idiology full stop. And you can't stop violence and hatred with violence and hatred. That area of the world has been at war since the beginning of time, has our intervention helped so far? No it's made it worse. What does war do? It fills he pickets of the bankers and governments that have invested in security and arms industry, use any reason possible to go to war so they can use the tax payers money to buy all the goods and services from the companies they co own.

Anyone that thinks any war is for the greater good is ****ing deluded.

So what isis have beheaded 2 Americans and a brit, that's what happens when you are stupid enough to roam around northern Iraq taking pictures. How many of their innocent women and children have died in the last 10 years to the hands of western military? In all honesty how the **** can we feel hard done by and try to have a moral high ground. Atleast they fight for a belief, we fight to make the government money.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> Britain. And wise up that this isn't going to end by going to any middle eastern country the problem is clearly on the streets around us.


The problem is the government and their blood thirsty greed.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> You cannot beat an idiology full stop. And you can't stop violence and hatred with violence and hatred. That area of the world has been at war since the beginning of time, has our intervention helped so far? No it's made it worse. What does war do? It fills he pickets of the bankers and governments that have invested in security and arms industry, use any reason possible to go to war so they can use the tax payers money to buy all the goods and services from the companies they co own.
> 
> Anyone that thinks any war is for the greater good is ****ing deluded.
> 
> ...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I wrote something on the above but ??? agree with most but it is and has been internal for years, but we should not have invaded Iraq full stop...


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> You cannot beat an idiology full stop. And you can't stop violence and hatred with violence and hatred. That area of the world has been at war since the beginning of time, has our intervention helped so far? No it's made it worse. What does war do? It fills he pickets of the bankers and governments that have invested in security and arms industry, use any reason possible to go to war so they can use the tax payers money to buy all the goods and services from the companies they co own.
> 
> Anyone that thinks any war is for the greater good is ****ing deluded.
> 
> So what isis have beheaded 2 Americans and a brit, that's what happens when you are stupid enough to roam around northern Iraq taking pictures. How many of their innocent women and children have died in the last 10 years to the hands of western military? In all honesty how the **** can we feel hard done by and try to have a moral high ground. Atleast they fight for a belief, we fight to make the government money.


So by your reasoning we should have sat back and allowed Hitler to have his way and not resisted. We should just allow Isis and their mission to take its course and succeed in submitting the entire world to Islam.

You sir are the one who is deluded.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

get2big said:


> So by your reasoning we should have sat back and allowed Hitler to have his way and not resisted. We should just allow Isis and their mission to take its course and succeed in submitting the entire world to Islam.
> 
> You sir are the one who is deluded.


Haha hahaha you think Hitler and jihad Jon are comparable?lol. Ok mate


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha hahaha you think Hitler and jihad Jon are comparable?lol. Ok mate


Your an idiot 'mate' not even going to waste my time


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

combo110 said:


> I may have came across blunt and not answering properly. But I'm just sitting here ****ed off. A country that most of our grandparents died for is being taken over by people we have slowly allowed to take control. We are now at the point where what else can we do? More soldiers are going to give the ultimate sacrifice when our government can't even make simple laws to help security on our streets like ban the burkha and hate preaching an arrestable defence for treason. Where will it's stop now that innocent people are being beheaded on our streets


In case you're not aware mate we have the terrorism act 2006 which has been routinely abused by the police to stop and search mostly civilians completely unlawfully. I agree if someone wants to go over to fight they should be allowed to leave on condition that their passport will be revoked and it'll be a one way trip, this isn't going to stop most extremists from going over there to fight, most know they are going to die I would have thought.

The stuff you mention about security on the streets though is totally out of proportion, they already use the terrorism act I mention to harass members of the general public, in case you hadn't realised you can't preach or speak publicly now without being approached by coppers, even if it's just talking indiscriminately and endlessly about god and the rapture people have a right to their opinions and the police shouldn't be able to use things like the terrorism act to censor and oppress people who obviously are not terrorists. What about people who call out the corporations and the banks, you ever seen how quickly someone on the street is silenced talking about these things? Being threatened with arrest for disturbing the peace because they are talking loudly on a public street ...

Not what the terrorism act was intended. I think you've gone completely overboard there, I think tightening money on border control like the Australians do would be a good start, spending all the money currently spent on weapons and military overseas on actually defending the island. You can't carpet bomb a country, kill civilians for years and years, create enemies and make martyrs of people and then be shocked when they want to kill you back.

Hitler was partly funded by the Rothchild's (British banker family) in case you didn't know


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

get2big said:


> Your an idiot 'mate' not even going to waste my time


Oh getting personal now to prove your lack of point. You already did waste your time.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh getting personal now to prove your lack of point. You already did waste your time.


If you truly believe that there is no such thing as war for the greater good, then you truly are an idiot. There's no reasoning with an idiot so hence me not wanting to waste my time.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> In case you're not aware mate we have the terrorism act 2006 which has been routinely abused by the police to stop and search mostly civilians completely unlawfully. I agree if someone wants to go over to fight they should be allowed to leave on condition that their passport will be revoked and it'll be a one way trip, this isn't going to stop most extremists from going over there to fight, most know they are going to die I would have thought.
> 
> The stuff you mention about security on the streets though is totally out of proportion, they already use the terrorism act I mention to harass members of the general public, in case you hadn't realised you can't preach or speak publicly now without being approached by coppers, even if it's just talking indiscriminately and endlessly about god and the rapture people have a right to their opinions and the police shouldn't be able to use things like the terrorism act to censor and oppress people who obviously are not terrorists. What about people who call out the corporations and the banks, you ever seen how quickly someone on the street is silenced talking about these things? Being threatened with arrest for disturbing the peace because they are talking loudly on a public street ...
> 
> ...


So with the threat Islam is putting on our streets they should be allowed to wear a burkha? I have seen burkhas used to hide suicide ieds I have seen burkhas used to conceal weapons. I have used burkhas used as a disguise so wanted dangwrous men can walk around unknown. But I have to take my crash helmet off before I go into a petrol station lol! English people getting beaten to a pulp for drinking in a 'muslim area' in england? Behave yourself if I was a copper I'd stop and search every muslim wearing a gowns just like if you worked security in a shop and someone walked in with a bs guy jacket


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

They offered ransom for him a few weeks ago, our government refused to pay it.

Bet it would of been a different story if it was one of David Cameron's relatives or a royal.. Money's more important to them then this guys life, despicable.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

combo110 said:


> So with the threat Islam is putting on our streets they should be allowed to wear a burkha? I have seen burkhas used to hide suicide ieds I have seen burkhas used to conceal weapons. I have used burkhas used as a disguise so wanted dangwrous men can walk around unknown. But I have to take my crash helmet off before I go into a petrol station lol! English people getting beaten to a pulp for drinking in a 'muslim area' in england? Behave yourself if I was a copper I'd stop and search every muslim wearing a gowns just like if you worked security in a shop and someone walked in with a bs guy jacket


What threat on the streets are you talking about? I've not seen one incident besides Lee Rigby that caused harm or injury.. in fact a nutter chopped of a woman's head in Edmonton and that was quickly forgotten about because the bloke was just a nutter which the media couldn't pin a diatribe on although they tried at the beginning because they wanted it to have been politically motivated, I'm sure many were disappointed when it wasn't!

I've never had a problem with a Muslim in this country, they wear burkhas which can seem a bit alienating to a non-Muslim but my hope would be that in time integration will see a dissolution of these customs, the need to wear clothing and other items as a statement of belief. Many Muslim women decide not to wear full veil, but that's a choice only they can make. The jews can stop wearing these funny little hats as well IMO... if you're going to start calling out every Muslim for being a potential terrorist. Where do English (white caucasians ????) get beating for drinking in Muslim areas ?


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

PD89 said:


> They offered ransom for him a few weeks ago, our government refused to pay it.
> 
> Bet it would of been a different story if it was one of David Cameron's relatives or a royal.. Money's more important to them then this guys life, despicable.


Well what do you think would happen if we did pay the ransom? This kind of thing would never happen again? Why does Isis deserve to get paid for not killing someone. The money is better spent eradicating these people.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

get2big said:


> If you truly believe that there is no such thing as war for the greater good, then you truly are an idiot. There's no reasoning with an idiot so hence me not wanting to waste my time.


What war since Nazi germany has been for the greater good? What wars in the last 10 years have not been about raping the resources of target countries and to pump billions of £$€ into arms manufacturers which are co owned by government officials and bankers?

Rather than having the simple mindset of "they hurt me I hurt them back" why don't you look a little deeper into the reality of the situations, why these terrorist groups spring up year after year, same areas, different names, who are they funded by? Who gives them all their weapons? What ties do our governments have with the countries supplying the 'terrorist's'? What reasoning do we have for going to war with these people, and who benefits from these wars financialy?

Why arnt we at war with Saudi Arabia? They behead tons of people every single day, publicly chop people's hands off in the street for minor crimes, death penalty after not even a real trial. Yet we have ties with them and all is cool.. but 3 get beheaded by isis and the US government are dropping hundreds of bombs every week and deploying ground troops aswell now apparently? And that's without even declaring war. There is no threat to the uk from isis. So what some Muslims here have extreme views.. guess what.. Most are british and bombing their fellow Muslims doesn't make them like us anymore. We never will have sharia law in the uk, isis are not a real threat to the uk or any other western country. It's all a load of bollox blown up by the media to scare people so more laws can be enforced, more of our freedoms can be taken away in the name of our safety and the people at the top can make more money.

That's not my opinion that's fact. Look at it yourself all the information is readily available. If that makes me an idiot because I'm more knowledgeable and aware than you then so be it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> So with the threat Islam is putting on our streets they should be allowed to wear a burkha? I have seen burkhas used to hide suicide ieds I have seen burkhas used to conceal weapons. I have used burkhas used as a disguise so wanted dangwrous men can walk around unknown. But I have to take my crash helmet off before I go into a petrol station lol! English people getting beaten to a pulp for drinking in a 'muslim area' in england? Behave yourself if I was a copper I'd stop and search every muslim wearing a gowns just like if you worked security in a shop and someone walked in with a bs guy jacket


What threat? Haha. Iv been living in this country for almost 27 years and I have yet to been bothered or been inconvenienced even once by somebody because they are muslim.

If you have a problem with petrol stations then take that up with petrol stations not innocent Muslims.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

combo110 said:


> So with the threat Islam is putting on our streets they should be allowed to wear a burkha? I have seen burkhas used to hide suicide ieds I have seen burkhas used to conceal weapons. I have used burkhas used as a disguise so wanted dangwrous men can walk around unknown. But I have to take my crash helmet off before I go into a petrol station lol! English people getting beaten to a pulp for drinking in a 'muslim area' in england? Behave yourself if I was a copper I'd stop and search every muslim wearing a gowns just like if you worked security in a shop and someone walked in with a bs guy jacket


I`ll back you up on that mate, I`ve seen CCTV footage of a customers shop been robbed at gun point by two guys in burkkas - if desksitter wants to talk bollox about it I`m more than happy to introduce him to the victim and let him explain what its like to look 4 inches away down the barrel of a gun.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

DappaDonDave said:


> Isis tend to find out anyway because the Kurds start attacking them with British weapons and air strikes.
> 
> So better to let us know some of what's going on so we aren't seen as being lied to.
> 
> As said, this one truck pony will run out of journos to behead, then what? No one is going to pay a ransom, that makes no sense.


But i read somewhere the other day that they have loads of people held captive...and as for ransoms....other European countries have been paying up to get their nationals back, not on the record tho...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

PD89 said:


> They offered ransom for him a few weeks ago, our government refused to pay it.
> 
> Bet it would of been a different story if it was one of David Cameron's relatives or a royal.. Money's more important to them then this guys life, despicable.


So...you'd give someone money to assist in attacking you?

The Russian stance is sacrifice for the greater good. They had 5 diplomats captured years ago, one got killed as a threat. So the KGB went and found the kidnappers family, dismembered one of them and sent them to the captures. The hostages were released quickly afte.

You can't give in to them, it's not like they'd invest the money back into local businesses is it!!! Unless you class the local gun runner as a legit business


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

you`re all too young to remember Terry Wait.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I`ll back you up on that mate, I`ve seen CCTV footage of a customers shop been robbed at gun point by two guys in burkkas - if desksitter wants to talk bollox about it I`m more than happy to introduce him to the victim and let him explain what its like to look 4 inches away down the barrel of a gun.


On the other hand how many post offices have been done with guys wearing crash helmets? Ban the Burke they will just wrap a scarf around their heads. It's kinda like banning the hoodie to stop anti social behaviour. Doesn't work


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> What war since Nazi germany has been for the greater good? What wars in the last 10 years have not been about raping the resources of target countries and to pump boons of £$€ into arms manufacturers which are co owned by government officials and bankers?
> 
> Rather than having the simple mindset of "they hurt me I hurt them back" why don't you look a little deeper into the reality of the situations, why these terrorist groups spring up year after year, same areas, different names, who are they funded by? Who gives them all their weapons? What ties do our governments have with the countries supplying the 'terrorist's'? What reasoning do we have for going to war with these people, and who benefits from these wars financialy?
> 
> ...


So you agree the war against Nazi Germany was for the greater good? I thought anyone who believed that was fcuking deluded? Your contradicting yourself.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> What war since Nazi germany has been for the greater good? What wars in the last 10 years have not been about raping the resources of target countries and to pump billions of £$€ into arms manufacturers which are co owned by government officials and bankers?
> 
> Rather than having the simple mindset of "they hurt me I hurt them back" why don't you look a little deeper into the reality of the situations, why these terrorist groups spring up year after year, same areas, different names, who are they funded by? Who gives them all their weapons? What ties do our governments have with the countries supplying the 'terrorist's'? What reasoning do we have for going to war with these people, and who benefits from these wars financialy?
> 
> ...


this post might make a tiny bit of sense if it wasn't for the fact isis are killing more muslims than we ever have


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you`re all too young to remember Terry Wait.


Not sure who you're referring to but the hostage negotiator Terry Waite sounds like a bit of a sap. Trust terrorists...genius.

Worlds a different place now though.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> What threat on the streets are you talking about? I've not seen one incident besides Lee Rigby that caused harm or injury.. in fact a nutter chopped of a woman's head in Edmonton and that was quickly forgotten about because the bloke was just a nutter which the media couldn't pin a diatribe on although they tried at the beginning because they wanted it to have been politically motivated, I'm sure many were disappointed when it wasn't!
> 
> I've never had a problem with a Muslim in this country, they wear burkhas which can seem a bit alienating to a non-Muslim but my hope would be that in time integration will see a dissolution of these customs, the need to wear clothing and other items as a statement of belief. Many Muslim women decide not to wear full veil, but that's a choice only they can make. The jews can stop wearing these funny little hats as well IMO... if you're going to start calling out every Muslim for being a potential terrorist. Where do English (white caucasians ????) get beating for drinking in Muslim areas ?


Where in england do you live?  the man who beheaded the old women was a Muslim. End of story! These muslim patrols going around.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> this post might make a tiny bit of sense if it wasn't for the fact isis are killing more muslims than we ever have


I highly doubt that mate. But even so it doesn't change the truth of my post. Plenty of other country's slaughter each other yet we don't step in their.. why is that.. There's no financial benefit in the way of oil.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I`ll back you up on that mate, I`ve seen CCTV footage of a customers shop been robbed at gun point by two guys in burkkas - if desksitter wants to talk bollox about it I`m more than happy to introduce him to the victim and let him explain what its like to look 4 inches away down the barrel of a gun.


You're just prejudice and biased, what I'd expect from you

What point are you actually making with that anyway? Have you realised the robbers were probably non-muslim? Are you that thick to assume that because two people are dressed in full burkha and rob a store they must be Muslim?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> On the other hand how many post offices have been done with guys wearing crash helmets? Ban the Burke they will just wrap a scarf around their heads. It's kinda like banning the hoodie to stop anti social behaviour. Doesn't work


So your happy with the way our country is?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> Where in england do you live?
> View attachment 158392
> the man who beheaded the old women was a Muslim. End of story! These muslim patrols going around.


But most crimes in the uk are committed by non muslims, most shootings are by black people, so what is the relevance of your point? Charles man's on was an American Christian.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I highly doubt that mate. But even so it doesn't change the truth of my post. Plenty of other country's slaughter each other yet we don't step in their.. why is that.. There's no financial benefit in the way of oil.


Because they do it in their own back yard. Not murder aid workers and try and recruit to a terrorist organisation on worldwide tv


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> Not sure who you're referring to but the hostage negotiator Terry Waite sounds like a bit of a sap. Trust terrorists...genius.
> 
> Worlds a different place now though.


he was the Arch Bishop of Coventry`s special envoy to the middle east - got kidnapped and held hostage for over 2 years IIRC.

apparently his first words on release were "is Brian Adams still number one with that song from Robin Hood" but I can`t confirm that.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> So your happy with the way our country is?


What the **** does that have to do with muslims? Non muslim people cause more harm to each other and to this country than muslims do. So why would I sit and preach against muslims?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> You're just prejudice and biased, what I'd expect from you
> 
> What point are you actually making with that anyway? Have you realised the robbers were probably non-muslim? Are you that thick to assume that because two people are dressed in full burkha and rob a store they must be Muslim?


who said the robbers were muslim? read the post i quoted again you fcking ****,


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> But most crimes in the uk are committed by non muslims, most shootings are by black people, so what is the relevance of your point? Charles man's on was an American Christian.


Where do you live to not see this? And crimes should be committed by English people if any it's a Cristian country for **** sake.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Some people on this post should go.for government be good at rolling over. Englishmen my ****


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Because they do it in their own back yard. Not murder aid workers and try and recruit to a terrorist organisation on worldwide tv


So Somalian pirates have never captured innocent transport workers from ships, held them hostage for money etc, Bristol isn't half full of Somalian immigrants which are responsible for a large portion of the crime rates around st Pauls? Where was our war with Somalia? Is it because they didn't make a video? Lol


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Where in england do you live?
> View attachment 158392
> the man who beheaded the old women was a Muslim. End of story! These muslim patrols going around.


I don't live in an area where there is a high Muslim population no.

Where does it say anywhere that the Edmonton incident was carried out by a Muslim?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> Where do you live to not see this? And crimes should be committed by English people if any it's a Cristian country for **** sake.


Christian country? No it's ****ing not. I'm not a christian, nobody I know is a christan. So let me get this straight it's ok for british Christians to commit crime but it's not ok for British muslims?

I get it.. i see what's going on now


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

combo110 said:


> Where do you live to not see this? And crimes should be committed by English people if any it's a Cristian country for **** sake.


your first name Forest? second name Gump?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> I don't live in an area where there is a high Muslim population no.
> 
> Where does it say anywhere that the Edmonton incident was carried out by a Muslim?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> Some people on this post should go.for government be good at rolling over. Englishmen my ****


Lol rolling over for bigots like you is not on my agenda at all. For you havnt already you should join britain first and the nf, you would fit right in


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

The longer we try and appease Islam and 'tolerate' it the worse these problems are going to get. If people want to bury their heads in the sand and deny this that's up to them. Left untreated this problem will grow and become more and more obvious. Similar to cancer in that respect.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol rolling over for bigots like you is not on my agenda at all. For you havnt already you should join britain first and the nf, you would fit right in


I done my bit for queen and country....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

combo110 said:


> View attachment 158393


ROFL. he`ll post some bollox saying google is worng


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> So Somalian pirates have never captured innocent transport workers from ships, held them hostage for money etc, Bristol isn't half full of Somalian immigrants which are responsible for a large portion of the crime rates around st Pauls? Where was our war with Somalia? Is it because they didn't make a video? Lol


No idea I'd be well up for blowing them up to, maybe we can get a discount if we do Somalia,Iraq,Afghan and Saudi Arabia at the same time. Fairly certain if we went to war in Saudi Arabia people like you would be screaming government conspiracy even more


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> who said the robbers were muslim? read the post i quoted again you fcking ****,


What is your point then ****?

You say something about two people robbing a store wearing full burkhas in response to combo's sentiments about people on the street who he thinks should not be allowed to wear full burkha because he goes on to say that they can be used to hide suicide ieds and conceal weapons ... when the fukc has that ever happened in the UK :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

get2big said:


> The longer we try and appease Islam and 'tolerate' it the worse these problems are going to get. If people want to bury their heads in the sand and deny this that's up to them. Left untreated this problem will grow and become more and more obvious. Similar to cancer in that respect.


I tolerate Islam no more than I tolerate Christianity or any other religion. Christians have done more in harm in the name of Christianity than muslims ever have, how were the Christians treated before they curled up and died out like they are currently? Time and education. No great anti Christian superpower came along and bombed us all, we just got smarter.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> No idea I'd be well up for blowing them up to, maybe we can get a discount if we do Somalia,Iraq,Afghan and Saudi Arabia at the same time. Fairly certain if we went to war in Saudi Arabia people like you would be screaming government conspiracy even more


Don't you think the issue with the uk is not muslims but supposedly civil Englishmen that are 'well up for' blowing people up. Your ****ing sick, That is all.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I tolerate Islam no more than I tolerate Christianity or any other religion. Christians have done more in harm in the name of Christianity than muslims ever have, how were the Christians treated before they curled up and died out like they are currently? Time and education. No great anti Christian superpower came along and bombed us all, we just got smarter.


Clearly you know very little about history, Christianity or Islam.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> What is your point then ****?
> 
> You say something about two people robbing a store wearing full burkhas in response to combo's sentiments about people on the street who he thinks should not be allowed to wear full burkha because he goes on to say that they can be used to hide suicide ieds and conceal weapons ... when the fukc has that ever happened in the UK :lol:


When the **** was beheading a normal occurrence in the UK? you an idiot to think that allowing Islamic extremists to roam the streets freely won't end tragically.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

get2big said:


> Clearly you know very little about history, Christianity or Islam.


Lol. It's funny how you don't even attempt to back up anything you say. You just drop one line comments that have no value. Like you said.. don't bother


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't you think the issue with the uk is not muslims but supposedly civil Englishmen that are 'well up for' blowing people up. Your ****ing sick, That is all.


And to think most of us are proud of our granddads fighting in the world wars.....imagine what they will think of half of you lot hiding away from the fact that you are happy to allow Islam to take over Britain


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> When the **** was beheading a normal occurrence in the UK? you an idiot to think that allowing Islamic extremists to roam the streets freely won't end tragically.


But you are a non muslim extremist? What's the difference? They want people to be muslim and live by their views and you want people to be non muslim


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> What is your point then ****?
> 
> You say something about two people robbing a store wearing full burkhas in response to combo's sentiments about people on the street who he thinks should not be allowed to wear full burkha because he goes on to say that they can be used to hide suicide ieds and conceal weapons ... when the fukc has that ever happened in the UK :lol:


1 combo says burkkas can be used to disguise people involved in crime

2 you say it doesnt happen

3 I agree with him with direct first hand experience

4 you post some crap about muslims

offer still stands, if you want to talk face to face with someone who was held at gunpoint by a robber dressed in a burkka get in touch

you wont though, you`re a joke troll mate, no one listens to you anymore.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Be muslim....In your country not mine....integration won't work....sharia law ain't welcome.....mosques down my road ain't welcome. Call me what you want if I'm a non muslim extremist and they are muslim extremists I'd call you on the fence/blind/stupid


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> ROFL. he`ll post some bollox saying google is worng


I think all three of you should get a room to be honest. I know how retarded saxondale is by default but you other two need to re-evaluate your prejudice.

No where has it been proven that this was politically motivated. If the guy was unwell in the head and from a Muslim background doesn't mean that everyone wearing a Burkha is a potential threat, that was actually what we were talking about if you have more than a 5 minute memory (saxondale doesn't).

Seriously take some time and research the Terrorism Act 2006 if you think the police should have more powers than they already do. Millions of people have been violated unlawfully against their will because of the police's misinterpretation of this act, and you think it's ok to bring in laws that build on this further, clearly some special ed's on this forum


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> And to think most of us are proud of our granddads fighting in the world wars.....imagine what they will think of half of you lot hiding away from the fact that you are happy to allow Islam to take over Britain


YES!!! HAHA FINALY you drop the golden bomb of British sun reading ignorance! ****ing classic :lol:

Not agreeing with persecution and war for financial gain is a far cry from being happy about Islam taking over britain (a completely unrealistic proposal believed only by brain dead easily impressionable idiots such as yourself)

And our grandads fought against people like YOU and the likes of isis.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol. It's funny how you don't even attempt to back up anything you say. You just drop one line comments that have no value. Like you said.. don't bother


I wont because whatever links and sources I provide you no doubt will try and discredit anyway . But at the end of the day one of us right and one is wrong. How's that sand looking?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> I think all three of you should get a room to be honest. I know how retarded saxondale is by default but you other two need to re-evaluate your prejudice.
> 
> No where has it been proven that this was politically motivated. If the guy was unwell in the head and from a Muslim background doesn't mean that everyone wearing a Burkha is a potential threat, that was actually what we were talking about if you have more than a 5 minute memory (saxondale doesn't).
> 
> Seriously take some time and research the Terrorism Act 2006 if you think the police should have more powers than they already do. Millions of people have been violated unlawfully against their will because of the police's misinterpretation of this act, and you think it's ok to bring in laws that build on this further, clearly some special ed's on this forum


1 combo said he was a muslim

2 you said he wasnt

3 google say he was

4 you post some bollox about muslims

you`re a joke, troll


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> Be muslim....In your country not mine....integration won't work....sharia law ain't welcome.....mosques down my road ain't welcome. Call me what you want if I'm a non muslim extremist and they are muslim extremists I'd call you on the fence/blind/stupid


Intergration won't work? I have friends that are muslim lol, their religion has nothing to do with me, doesn't effect my life at all. And this IS their country. ****ing moron!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

combo110 said:


> When the **** was beheading a normal occurrence in the UK? you an idiot to think that allowing Islamic extremists to roam the streets freely won't end tragically.


I don't think Muslim extremists actually exist in the numbers the media make out, not even close. There are probably a few thousands extremists in this country, most who won't act violently against anyone despite feeling as they do.. You're starting to mention Islamic law which is just complete baloney. Fear mongering bullsh1t that will never happen in the UK


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

get2big said:


> I wont because whatever links and sources I provide you no doubt will try and discredit anyway . But at the end of the day one of us right and one is wrong. How's that sand looking?


Sand? Is that a poor attempt at a Muslim joke? What links do you have? The sun facebook page doesn't count mate. You have nothing.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

get2big said:


> I wont because whatever links and sources I provide you no doubt will try and discredit anyway . But at the end of the day one of us right and one is wrong. How's that sand looking?


Show me a link that proves the government doesn't benefit financially from going to war.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't you think the issue with the uk is not muslims but supposedly civil Englishmen that are 'well up for' blowing people up. Your ****ing sick, That is all.


no I'm going to have to go with the guys chopping heads off with little knives being the problem rather than myself:thumbup1:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> 1 combo says burkkas can be used to disguise people involved in crime
> 
> 2 you say it doesnt happen
> 
> ...


Don't tell me what I think when you can't even get your own opinions straight.

What you just posted there is complete bullsh1t.

Stop discriminating against a whole group of people because you don't like them, they are no more a threat to you than your own government


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sand? Is that a poor attempt at a Muslim joke? What links do you have? The sun facebook page doesn't count mate. You have nothing.


Head . buried. Sand. Work it out. And I don't read the sun.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> 1 combo said he was a muslim
> 
> 2 you said he wasnt
> 
> ...


Muslim background he had (reportedly), and they have used to that invent is motivation - what about mental illness? What about if someone who is mentally ill decides to kill someone in a full burkha, suddenly the whole Muslim population is accountable for this one lunatics actions? You really are a fukcwit middle aged eejit

You can't hide your presuppositions, you think you can, you think people don't see through you


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

You kooshty little towns you live in might be safe....For now only a matter of time...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Don't tell me what I think when you can't even get your own opinions straight.
> 
> What you just posted there is complete bullsh1t.
> 
> Stop discriminating against a whole group of people because you don't like them, they are no more a threat to you than your own government


whut? I simply posted where you said something and once again have been proven wrong, twice (three times?) in the same thread is a record even for you.

joke troll keeps getting simple facts wrong

offers on the table mate, you man enough to talk to a real have a go hero about the problem with been too PC to ban the wearing of the burkka in public?

course not, your full of sht


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Muslim background he had (reportedly), and they have used to that invent is motivation - what about mental illness? What about if someone who is mentally ill decides to kill someone in a full burkha, suddenly the whole Muslim population is accountable for this one lunatics actions? You really are a fukcwit middle aged eejit
> 
> You can't hide your presuppositions, you think you can, you think people don't see through you


I can't remember a mentally ill white person beheading a Muslim....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Muslim background he had (reportedly),


told you - googles wrong.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

It's got to the the point where you have to ask yourself if these murdering scum are muslims,I think they are sick demented people who have decided that they will use the muslim faith as a reason to carry out these atrocities.

They have twisted and bent the writings in the Qur'an to suit their evil agenda.

I do think however the genuine peace loving muslims should take action against them instead of just sitting back and hiding behind the fact they are a minority.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> You kooshty little towns you live in might be safe....For now only a matter of time...


Lol. I'm trembling. Islam is now an integral part of British culture, just like any other religion, it's just you and the media make more bloody noise about them. Just like Christianity and every other religion, with time and education it will die down, always does. And those that wanna jump around in the street with flags, so what lol, just laugh at them and carry on with your life. It's not difficult.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

gearchange said:


> I do think however the genuine peace loving muslims should take action against them instead of just sitting back and hiding behind the fact they are a minority.


you would expect that, wouldn`t you?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> whut? I simply posted where you said something and once again have been proven wrong, twice (three times?) in the same thread is a record even for you.
> 
> joke troll keeps getting simple facts wrong
> 
> ...


What have I got wrong? What facts? The media don't report facts it's a story you buffoon. They can speculate all they want on motivation, unless the words came from him mouth on camera they can make up whatever story they like as to why he did it, are you that thick?

I've said in the last two posts he had a Muslim background, that's all I've been able to find on this guy, there's fukc all in there besides the media negatively alluring to the fact he's Muslim (making the general public feel they should be wary of just the fact he was a Muslim, buying into the prejudice that's been building for some years now)

What facts are you talking about, you absolute ****? There's been nothing about this guy's background, his mental health, it's all been shunned now and barely hear a thing about it. I don't think you've ever been right about anything, let alone three times 

You consider yourself a have a go hero? To be frank with you, it would have done me and my generation more of a favour if you'd been finished off that day to save us having to work till we drop paying your bloated OTT pension


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> told you - googles wrong.


What. The. ****. Are. You. Talking. About


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

combo110 said:


> I can't remember a mentally ill white person beheading a Muslim....


Errr Muslims are a minority group at present mate. Statistically I'm not surprised


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you can't discuss this topic without the child like name calling I will close this thread.

Talk like grown ups ffs!!!!


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol. I'm trembling. Islam is now an integral part of British culture, just like any other religion, it's just you and the media make more bloody noise about them. Just like Christianity and every other religion, with time and education it will die down, always does. And those that wanna jump around in the street with flags, so what lol, just laugh at them and carry on with your life. It's not difficult.


Yeah coz you would have these views if you lived somewhere with Islamic patrols. Or if your nan was beheaded. Or your son.....Some people show respect to soldiers and call them hero's you call them non muslim extremists?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> So...you'd give someone money to assist in attacking you?
> 
> The Russian stance is sacrifice for the greater good. They had 5 diplomats captured years ago, one got killed as a threat. So the KGB went and found the kidnappers family, dismembered one of them and sent them to the captures. The hostages were released quickly afte.
> 
> You can't give in to them, it's not like they'd invest the money back into local businesses is it!!! Unless you class the local gun runner as a legit business


It's paper though, it's worthless compared to the guys life. All I was saying was that if it was one of Cameron's relatives or a member of the royal family they'd of paid the ransom instantly, you know that aswell as I do.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that the hostage is a selfish bastard for even putting himself in the position where this was possible, considering he's got 2 young kids?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

the problem is our foreign policy has really helped IS gain this foothold. our invasion of Iraq for non existent WMDs led to the death of hundreds of thousands of civilians and the displacement of millions. so we are hardly in a position to be outraged by anything anyone else is doing at this point.

this group would have never came to such prominence with sadam hussein still in power(the lovable old rogue)JOKE!). in syria we have helped to destabilise the regime there which has also greatly helped the ISIS cause.

Our whole involvement in the middle east over the past decade or so has been a complete disaster. i know with all the sht we have caused in the region it would be very difficult to just withdraw from it all now, but i really think it would be the best option all round. we are not going to make things better in the long run by dropping more bombs ,everywhere we have bombed so far is now in a worse state than when we started and our continued involvement is certainly not making people here any safer.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

combo110 said:


> So Lee Rigby deserved to die because he may have killed someone whilst on tour? And we deserve it....idiot


No but he made himself a target by joining the military which nobody forced him to do.

I don't see the Uk armed forces as heroes, I think heroes are people who save lives not destroy them and I really can't see what benefit we have given to these middle eastern countries.. Infact Iraq was more stable under Saddams regime, look at the place now. Do you think Muslims should be grateful that they have been liberated from some sort of oppression? Is the IMF/World Bank not a form of tyranny? I mean seriously let's talk about what this is actually about which is your blatant dislike of anything Muslim, and that you think eradicating Muslims is the way to stop terrorism, or something along these lines, and you're going to do that by killing more of them, and on top bring in laws which will be used by the police to abuse ordinary citizens. Just absurdity


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> the problem is our foreign policy has really helped IS gain this foothold. our invasion of Iraq for non existent WMDs led to the death of hundreds of thousands of civilians and the displacement of millions. so we are hardly in a position to be outraged by anything anyone else is doing at this point.
> 
> this group would have never come to such prominence with sadam hussein still in power(the lovable old rogue)JOKE!). in syria we have helped to destabilise the regime there which has also greatly helped the ISIS cause.
> 
> Our whole involvement in the middle east over the past decade or so has been a complete disaster. i know with all the sht we have caused in the region it would be very difficult to just withdraw from it all now, but i really think it would be the best option all round. we are not going to make things better in the long run by dropping more bombs ,everywhere we have bombed so far are now in a worse state than when we started and our continued involvement is certainly not making people here any safer.


Am I right in thinking that more people have died in Iraq since SH was executed than when he was in power? I'm sure I read that a while back.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> No but he made himself a target by joining the military which nobody forced him to do.
> 
> I don't see the Uk armed forces as heroes


I agree with this. They're doing a job, they knew what was going to be asked of them when they signed up. They're not heroes, they're soldiers.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Saddam would if crushed Isis like a nat, he would of tortured them and there family to the extreme that people thought "fk that it's not worth it" the test of the world would of looked on judging/ being outraged.

If there beheading people shooting people and downright using filthy tactics while we have out hands tied behind our back by the media just Fking pull out, it's like fighting mike Tyson with your Fking legs tied up.

Saddam was a ****, but it has been showed he had to be, sadly other countries just will never be a watered down England.

Saddam has it under control we fly in to "sort **** out" and liberate the people. I bet they would Fking kill for Saddam again


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Am I right in thinking that more people have died in Iraq since SH was executed than when he was in power? I'm sure I read that a while back.


I'm not sure tbh but i know a hell of a lot have died since though. the problem is we don't properly understand the cultural or tribal politics of these countries we get involved in. we go in gung ho to solve one problem whilst creating 10 more in the process.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> I'm not sure tbh but i know a hell of a lot have died since though. the problem is we don't properly understand the cultural or tribal politics of these countries we get involved in. we go in gung ho to solve one problem whilst creating 10 more in the process.


Exactly. Should have just left that side of the world to fend for themselves instead of fücking up everything for them.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I genuinely believe a lot of people, OP included need to stop reading The Daily Mail and The Sun..


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> I genuinely believe a lot of people, OP included need to stop reading The Daily Mail and The Sun..


Everyone is entitled to their opinions


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

gycraig said:


> Saddam would if crushed Isis like a nat, he would of tortured them and there family to the extreme that people thought "fk that it's not worth it" the test of the world would of looked on judging/ being outraged.
> 
> If there beheading people shooting people and downright using filthy tactics while we have out hands tied behind our back by the media just Fking pull out, it's like fighting mike Tyson with your Fking legs tied up.
> 
> ...


Gotta rep this one


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinions


Yes they are but when the opinion is a cut and paste of The Sun's front page I wouldn't expect many people, apart from blatant racists to listen to it.

I live in the surrounding areas of Middlesbrough which has become heavily populated of late by Muslims and other foreign groups. Do you know who commits the crimes here 90% of the time? White British people.

The news headlines are written to sell stories, everyone knows this. They have no interest in giving a fair unbiased account of the news, it's purely all done for shock value. It's the most well known thing on earth, the media just want to make money just like everyone else but for whatever reason when a story comes out regarding Muslims attacking our "good British values" everybody forgets who's writing it and assumes it must be true.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinions


I don't blame you feeling like you do. Have you ever considered that you feel this way because you're from South London, probably in an area that's 90% foreign speaking and that you feel at odds within your own community? I used to be a prejudice person because I'm from London, and the majority of people around me were speaking another dialect which always made me feel like I couldn't easily relate to them, and felt it was harder to make and build friendships. The thing is though if you find English Muslims that are not radical, you'll see a person behind the religion and probably realise they want and think pretty much the same things as you do. It's not your fault though if your white English in an area that's suffered the worst that mass immigration has to offer. I'm all for immigration but in moderate terms. Labour really fukced up badly when they were in office and should never have let so many immigrants into the country


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Can't be racist against a multi cultural religion which has black white brown and yellow skinned worshipers so calling me a racist is incorrect. And not once have a made a comment about any race...only a religion



UkWardy said:


> Yes they are but when the opinion is a cut and paste of The Sun's front page I wouldn't expect many people, apart from blatant racists to listen to it.
> 
> I live in the surrounding areas of Middlesbrough which has become heavily populated of late by Muslims and other foreign groups. Do you know who commits the crimes here 90% of the time? White British people.
> 
> The news headlines are written to sell stories, everyone knows this. They have no interest in giving a fair unbiased account of the news, it's purely all done for shock value. It's the most well known thing on earth, the media just want to make money just like everyone else but for whatever reason when a story comes out regarding Muslims attacking our "good British values" everybody forgets who's writing it and assumes it must be true.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> I don't blame you feeling like you do. Have you ever considered that you feel this way because you're from South London, probably in an area that's 90% foreign speaking and that you feel at odds within your own community? I used to be a prejudice person because I'm from London, and the majority of people around me were speaking another dialect which always made me feel like I couldn't easily relate to them, and felt it was harder to make and build friendships. The thing is though if you find English Muslims that are not radical, you'll see a person behind the religion and probably realise they want and think pretty much the same things as you do. It's not your fault though if your white English in an area that's suffered the worst that mass immigration has to offer. I'm all for immigration but in moderate terms. Labour really fukced up badly when they were in office and should never have let so many immigrants into the country


Once again why are all the good muslims not doing anything about this


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think that we all agree one thing, these extremists need taking out, and if every last one was killed then bonus! but when these people are being armed and pay rolled by the CIA or similar it is more aggravating to think our men and tax are being wasted, American foreign policy is to blame every time, they always need an enemy, and cause situations that the average American says "it doesn't matter how much you spend just get rid of them" it works every time, if we had a vote now, who would prefer the cold war, (cold Peace) that was?!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

combo110 said:


> Once again why are all the good muslims not doing anything about this


how do you not think they are...muslim society seemingly keeps things inhouse...there could be loads of good work done to stop more young muslims being radicalized...you've no idea what goes on....many could be scared to speak out, as they have family in Iraq, Iran etc that could be murdered if they do


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Once again why are all the good muslims not doing anything about this


Why don't all the good Jews say something about Israels war crimes? The truth is many do but in both cases the cries get drowned out in the foray of media speculation, sound bites and shouty people


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Can't be racist against a multi cultural religion which has black white brown and yellow skinned worshipers so calling me a racist is incorrect. And not once have a made a comment about any race...only a religion


 So I guess legislation of anti jewish law in Germany wasn't racist as Judaism has Ethiopian Jews and it isn't a religion of only one color.

Declaring all rational condemnations of Islam as a whole and the actions of a large majority of Muslims when to comes to women's rights and anti semitism etc as Islamaphobia is annoying.

The flip side of that coin is, to deny a climate of open hostility to a large ethno-cultural grouping has any racist or bigoted overtones is also annoying.


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Why don't all the good Jews say something about Israels war crimes? The truth is many do but in both cases the cries get drowned out in the foray of media speculation, sound bites and shouty people


 I used to be really opposed to Israel and to a large extent I still am however i am now far more understanding of the need for zionism in the climate of Europe. There was the belief the end of days was coming to the Jewry of Europe and they were proven right.

Jews bought mostly desolate land and until Qassam and hs band of fanatical jihadi's started executing settlers in unpopulated lands and raping 9 year olds and executing them Israeli's and Palestinians worked together and had no serious conflicts, this was before the mandate etc.

Zionism only became violent and aggressive after the Mesada phase, when the German's looked like they would kick British forces out of Egypt in ww2 and the grand mufti and Muslims were planning to kill all the Jews inside Palestine.

I recommend a book called my promised land. An anti war anti occupation Israeli who has one of the most balanced and well researched book on Israel I have read thus far.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol. I'm trembling. Islam is now an integral part of British culture, just like any other religion, it's just you and the media make more bloody noise about them. Just like Christianity and every other religion, *with time and education it will die down, always does.* And those that wanna jump around in the street with flags, so what lol, just laugh at them and carry on with your life. It's not difficult.


To assume things "will calm down" is naive and idealistic at best.We (The West) are teetering on a huge precipice, that may very soon cause warfare on a scale that we have not experienced before in history.

The Ideology of a truly integrated society, has not been fulfilled, and these latest spate of beheadings will only cause further fractures, in what is already a fragile situation.I honestly believe the day will come when Muslims are called to arms, irrespective of location to fight in the name of Islam.

This situation will likely occur after what is seen as ethnic cleansing of a hugely populated area, in response to, or in an effort too rid the world of ISIS quickly without entering into a prolonged land battle.

We may see a situation where a civil war exists in European countries, as indigenous populations respond to terrorist attacks in their homelands.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

I personally.dont care about the Jews or Israel all I care about is England


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Normsky said:


> I used to be really opposed to Israel and to a large extent I still am however i am now far more understanding of the need for zionism in the climate of Europe. There was the belief the end of days was coming to the Jewry of Europe and they were proven right.
> 
> Jews bought mostly desolate land and until Qassam and hs band of fanatical jihadi's started executing settlers in unpopulated lands and raping 9 year olds and executing them Israeli's and Palestinians worked together and had no serious conflicts, this was before the mandate etc.
> 
> ...


Interesting point, I'll check out that book you mention as sounds interesting


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> What threat on the streets are you talking about? I've not seen one incident besides Lee Rigby that caused harm or injury.. in fact a nutter chopped of a woman's head in Edmonton and that was quickly forgotten about because the bloke was just a nutter which the media couldn't pin a diatribe on although they tried at the beginning because they wanted it to have been politically motivated, I'm sure many were disappointed when it wasn't!
> 
> I've never had a problem with a Muslim in this country, *they wear burkhas* which can seem a bit alienating to a non-Muslim but my hope would be that in time integration will see a dissolution of these customs, the need to wear clothing and other items as a statement of belief. *Many Muslim women decide not to wear full veil*,but that's a choice only they can make. *The jews can stop wearing these funny little hats* as well IMO... if you're going to start calling out every Muslim for being a potential terrorist. Where do English (white caucasians ????) get beating for drinking in Muslim areas ?


You seem very knowledgeable and understanding about the plight of decent muslims in our country but then take the pi$$ out of the jewish choice of headwear ?! (Its called a kippah by the way)


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

combo110 said:


> I personally.dont care about the Jews or Israel all I care about is England


We are an island mate which is always a strategic advantage. Christ if they invested properly in renewable forms of energy we would be able to generate enough energy from offshore wind farms built in the North East to keep the whole country powered for many years. Importing our energy makes things dangerous because our energy is dependent on the stability of the country it comes from. We could also grow 100% our own produce on the island if we had to and have surplus, there's really no need for us to be interfering in other countries when we can be self sufficient


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

#powerful said:


> You seem very knowledgeable and understanding about the plight of decent muslims in our country but then take the pi$$ out of the jewish choice of headwear ?! (Its called a kippah by the way)


Interesting here you come again to hone in on what was obviously a flippant comment.

Present your opinion in the thread, don't start by picking at a few words of mine here and there.

Also look out for a little 'like' from saxondale


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Interesting here you come again to hone in on what was obviously a flippant comment.
> 
> Present your opinion in the thread, don't start by picking at a few words of mine here and there.
> 
> Also look out for a little 'like' from saxondale


Ive read the thread but am not interested in getting into a debate about it all.

Heres a idea: maybe as a jewish man reading this thread your "funny little hats" comment stuck out while your acting the protector of normal religeous people. The other guy with the lemon for his avatar is being respectful for all religeons but you seem to pick and choose.

Im not bothered who likes my comment.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

#powerful said:


> Ive read the thread but am not interested in getting into a debate about it all.
> 
> Heres a idea: maybe as a jewish man reading this thread your "funny little hats" comment stuck out while your acting the protector of normal religeous people. The other guy with the lemon for his avatar is being respectful for all religeons but you seem to pick and choose.
> 
> Im not bothered who likes my comment.


Debate was winding down and you come out of nowhere to flow a few logs on to inflame it again, grow up son. Whose alt are you?

To be clear that unnecessary nit picking comment you made last page, the point is a few lads on here want to ban burkahs, the reason given was that they can be used to smuggle weapons and explosives, I said if you want to ban clothing that you can conceal something in, ban the little hats Jews wear, after all they could be used to hide a detonation device or a knife, same retarded logic.

If you find the way I worded that offensive I couldn't give a sh1t. Points a point, go and sh1t stir elsewhere


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't know about banning Burkahs but if they want to get on a plane then they should turn up half an hour earlier and pay a charge for the extra security measures involved, I am an atheist and don't see why I should be delayed or have extra expense put on me by religious maniacs, and that is of every religion, a man spoke out about him being told to take a scarf off his neck and pointed out that a woman?? had her whole face covered and was taken away and missed his flight?! now what happened to his right of freedom of speech?! fair question in my opinion....


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Debate was winding down and you come out of nowhere to flow a few logs on to inflame it again, grow up son. Whose alt are you?
> 
> To be clear that unnecessary nit picking comment you made last page, the point is a few lads on here want to ban burkahs, the reason given was that they can be used to smuggle weapons and explosives, I said if you want to ban clothing that you can conceal something in, ban the little hats Jews wear, after all they could be used to hide a detonation device or a knife, same retarded logic.
> 
> If you find the way I worded that offensive I couldn't give a sh1t. Points a point, go and sh1t stir elsewhere


You are a tool we are talking bombs and machetes and hidden identities not a fcuking detonation device coz clearly that has no use with no other components


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I tolerate Islam no more than I tolerate Christianity or any other religion. Christians have done more in harm in the name of Christianity than muslims ever have, how were the Christians treated before they curled up and died out like they are currently? Time and education. No great anti Christian superpower came along and bombed us all, we just got smarter.


Islam made an entire empire from killing and conquering other tribes and nations and that was in the first 100 years of Islam being formed. Islam has been fighting and killing for 1400 years and will continue to do so, as long as their holy book the Qu'ran tells them to. Islam will never be happy until it has achieved its goal of world domination.

Please learn about Islam and its history before just assuming things.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Once again why are all the good muslims not doing anything about this


What can they technically do? Apart from speaking out about it and stating the facts that these IS cnuts are not proper practising muslims, local imams in mosques encourage the parents / family members etc to spot and signs of jihadism traits within their children etc and report to the authorities.

I hate the regime myself and am just as frustrated as anybody else, but going over there like Commando dressed up in camaoflage is not going to resolve the situation as it? Then get called a terrorist by the "muslamic ray guns" lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone dumb enough to go to a war zone gets no sympathy from me when they get killed.


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Islam made an entire empire from killing and conquering other tribes and nations and that was in the first 100 years of Islam being formed. Islam has been fighting and killing for 1400 years and will continue to do so, as long as their holy book the Qu'ran tells them to. Islam will never be happy until it has achieved its goal of world domination.
> 
> Please learn about Islam and its history before just assuming things.


 Which it totally in-unique. All religions have been at the forefront of empire and genocide, maybe excluding Hindu's and a few others.

Buddhism has been used to justify sexual and traditional slavery by the Lama's in Tibet, Christianity has been with Spain, with Britain and so many others during times of Empire, crusade and so forth.

To single out Islam which is currently responsible for most religious violence is cherry picking history. Islam is horrible like all religion but it has far fewer deaths to its name than Christianity. Not that that makes it any less evil, but it certainly is no worse than it.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

militant said:


> What can they technically do? Apart from speaking out about it and stating the facts that these IS cnuts are not proper practising muslims, local imams in mosques encourage the parents / family members etc to spot and signs of jihadism traits within their children etc and report to the authorities.
> 
> I hate the regime myself and am just as frustrated as anybody else, but going over there like Commando dressed up in camaoflage is not going to resolve the situation as it? Then get called a terrorist by the "muslamic ray guns" lol


Clearly not doing enough though I don't know the answers but hiding behind "us a peaceful religion" don't cut it for me personally


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Clearly not doing enough though I don't know the answers but hiding behind "us a peaceful religion" don't cut it for me personally


What do suggest otherwise out of interest? If you are that bothered pop down to Syria & Iraq with your mates and kill Jihadi John with your "muslamic ray guns" lol

Its a vicious circle my friend especially when Oil is involved, government is so bent we dont know what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

my input enough said


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

With a name like Combo I am sure you are very tolerant and rational. No bias at all.


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Jihad john's family should be hunted down over here and then crucified, then send the video to the little pr**k.


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

shieldsy said:


> Jihad john's family should be hunted down over here and then crucified, then send the video to the little pr**k.


No we should not crucify people, we should have due process and not have people killed because of association. Seriously what kind of mentality is that, one very similar to a jhadists moral compass.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Normsky said:


> Which it totally in-unique. All religions have been at the forefront of empire and genocide, maybe excluding Hindu's and a few others.
> 
> Buddhism has been used to justify sexual and traditional slavery by the Lama's in Tibet, Christianity has been with Spain, with Britain and so many others during times of Empire, crusade and so forth.
> 
> To single out Islam which is currently responsible for most religious violence is cherry picking history. Islam is horrible like all religion but it has far fewer deaths to its name than Christianity. Not that that makes it any less evil, but it certainly is no worse than it.


So you seriously think that there has been more killings in the name of Christianity then in the the name of Islam?

Muslim Jihad has been going for on centuries since the days of Muhammad where they murdered millions and plundered many countries like Iraq, Egypt, Constantinople,, Afghanistan, Iran, Turkey and Palestine their list is endless.

Like I said they formed a entire EMPIRE within 100 years in the NAME of Islam, not the name of a king or country but in the name of their religion, it was a religious conquest and their Jihad is still going to this day, the crusades fail miserably in comparison to this, where guess what? Muslims killed Christians in the crusades to.

There terrorists attacks are ridiculous here take a look http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/

Please find any of other religion that has as many terrorist attacks as Islam?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

get2big said:


> So you agree the war against Nazi Germany was for the greater good? I thought anyone who believed that was fcuking deluded? Your contradicting yourself.


No I'm not contradicting anything you just obviously can't read properly.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

SSJay said:


> Islam made an entire empire from killing and conquering other tribes and nations and that was in the first 100 years of Islam being formed. Islam has been fighting and killing for 1400 years and will continue to do so, as long as their holy book the Qu'ran tells them to. Islam will never be happy *until it has achieved its goal of world domination.*
> 
> Please learn about Islam and its history before just assuming things.


This in one sentence is the issue.You can pussyfoot, about ideologies and tolerance,till your blue in the face.Rooted deep in those who follow this religion the apogee of belief lies, in this one agenda.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> Yeah coz you would have these views if you lived somewhere with Islamic patrols. Or if your nan was beheaded. Or your son.....Some people show respect to soldiers and call them hero's you call them non muslim extremists?


I don't respect anybody that does the dirty work of the government for 16k a year. In fact my best friend has just been suck into the army so actually it's something quite close to home.

I don't live somewhere where there re Islamic patrols, but i do however live somewhere full of eastern Europeans and Romanians, also a large area of white people that walk the streets kicking the **** out of each other, burgling random houses in my area, setting things on fire etc.. do I blame that on them being white or atheist or romanian? Nope because that's just ****ing stupid. Just like blaming a street patrolers actions on them being muslim. My muslim mates don't do that.. so that clearly proves it's not a Muslim problem, it's a dickhead problem the dickheads just happen to support Islam.

People like you just can let see the wood from the trees.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> *the problem is our foreign policy has really helped IS gain this foothold. our invasion of Iraq for non existent WMDs led to the death of hundreds of thousands of civilians and the displacement of millions. so we are hardly in a position to be outraged by anything anyone else is doing at this point.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


THIS!!!!!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> This in one sentence is the issue.You can pussyfoot, about ideologies and tolerance,till your blue in the face.Rooted deep in those who follow this religion the apogee of belief lies, in this one agenda.


But Christianity was once the same now look at it, a silly shrivelled up prune of a religion. Islam will one day be the same. Albeit a damn site longer if we keep killing them and bombing predominantly muslim countries.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinions


But if they could just keep it to themselves that would be splendid


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> But Christianity was once the same now look at it, a silly shrivelled up prune of a religion. Islam will one day be the same. Albeit a damn site longer if we keep killing them and bombing predominantly muslim countries.


My previous post.I disagree.

To assume things "will calm down" is naive and idealistic at best.We (The West) are teetering on a huge precipice, that may very soon cause warfare on a scale that we have not experienced before in history.

The Ideology of a truly integrated society, has not been fulfilled, and these latest spate of beheadings will only cause further fractures, in what is already a fragile situation.I honestly believe the day will come when Muslims are called to arms, irrespective of location to fight in the name of Islam.

This situation will likely occur after what is seen as ethnic cleansing of a hugely populated area, in response to, or in an effort too rid the world of ISIS quickly without entering into a prolonged land battle.

We may see a situation where a civil war exists in European countries, as indigenous populations respond to terrorist attacks in their homelands.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> Once again why are all the good muslims not doing anything about this


Look at you attitude towards muslims, is it any bother why they don't?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> My previous post.I disagree.
> 
> To assume things "will calm down" is naive and idealistic at best.We (The West) are teetering on a huge precipice, that may very soon cause warfare on a scale that we have not experienced before in history.
> 
> ...


You may well be right mate.

I blame the white man


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> But Christianity was once the same now look at it, a silly shrivelled up prune of a religion. Islam will one day be the same. Albeit a damn site longer if we keep killing them and bombing predominantly muslim countries.


Nowhere in the christian bible does it say to go out and conquer like in it does in the Qu'ran. You are confusing religious wars with corporate wars, civil wars, invasions etc.

This problem wont go away until the Qu'ran goes away its as simple as that. And they ALL have to abide by the rules of the Qu'ran, and unlike us who are christian by heritage we have the freedom to leave our religion whenever we please, Muslims do not have this novelty, if they leave Islam in a Islamic country its the death penalty and if they leave Islam over here they are labeled apostates and bring shame to their family. It is nothing in comparison to Christianity, the way Islam is designed is once your in, your in, and that's it, or suffer the consequences and the wrath of Allah.

It takes a brave Muslim to leave Islam. And who ever does should have everybody's utmost respect.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

essexboy said:


> My previous post.I disagree.
> 
> To assume things "will calm down" is naive and idealistic at best.We (The West) are teetering on a huge precipice, that may very soon cause warfare on a scale that we have not experienced before in history.
> 
> ...


This video explains how it works in a nutshell. The video itself is a few years old but already we have things like hallah meat for example in subways over here, as their population continues to increase


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> the point is a few lads on here want to ban burkahs, the reason given was that they can be used to smuggle weapons and explosives, I said if you want to ban clothing that you can conceal something in, ban the little hats Jews wear, after all they could be used to hide a detonation device or a knife, same retarded logic.


Lol are you really trying to compare walking through a airport dressed like this










To walking through wearing this










Logic ?

Not even once


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Enlighten me as to why my screen name would make me inrational and intolerant ?



Normsky said:


> With a name like Combo I am sure you are very tolerant and rational. No bias at all.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Enlighten me as to why my screen name would make me inrational and intolerant ?


Combo was a person in 'This is England' mate :laugh:


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't respect anybody that does the dirty work of the government for 16k a year. In fact my best friend has just been suck into the army so actually it's something quite close to home.
> 
> I don't live somewhere where there re Islamic patrols, but i do however live somewhere full of eastern Europeans and Romanians, also a large area of white people that walk the streets kicking the **** out of each other, burgling random houses in my area, setting things on fire etc.. do I blame that on them being white or atheist or romanian? Nope because that's just ****ing stupid. Just like blaming a street patrolers actions on them being muslim. My muslim mates don't do that.. so that clearly proves it's not a Muslim problem, it's a dickhead problem the dickheads just happen to support Islam.
> 
> People like you just can let see the wood from the trees.


As if every young man and women who joins the forces does it to do the dirty work. Relief aid to refugees. Spending weeks during my Christmas leave to fill sand bags? There's loads of stuff the army do on a day to do and not everyone has the same views as me so maybe you shouldn't tarnish every soldier with the same brush like you claim I shouldn't tarnish every muslim you hypocrite


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

#powerful said:


> Combo was a person in 'This is England' mate :laugh:


I am aware of that but jumping to conclusions.....I didn't get my nickname due to the character....


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Why is it when u hear old radio clips of churchill spuring the country on he his motivational and makes u feel proud someone has some balls behind him and leading a country against an invading army.

Daves on the news and i just hang my head and think shut up u silly pr1ck.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yep currently a second british hostage photos been released and soon to be beheaded. Old women. Disabled man in wheelchair. Serving soldier. And 2 people over there to try and help them....and people protect them. God forbid they don't have kids or relatives that get hurt.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

#powerful said:


> Lol are you really trying to compare walking through a airport dressed like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ban one ban the other then.

How would you feel if they banned the kippah because some nutcase of jewish decent decided to strap explosives to his body and then store a detonation device under the hat which triggered the explosive when he took the hat of ? You'd be outraged. Do you have the capability of seeing someone elses perspective, actually identifying another human as having the same senses and sensibilities as yourself?

I don't care whether you wear a hat as a jew or whether a Muslim wants to wear full burkha, it's about symbolism and adherence to faith. Forcing someone not to wear full burkah is an attack on the faith, I can see that and I'm not religious in the slightest. You make the problem much worse by the use of force. I wish for a time where nobody feels the need to wear a burkah or a kippah but until then people have the right to do it.

Also since when has anyone ever caused harm or injury to anyone else going through airport security or going on a plane in full burkah? This is about your bias and discrimination of the Muslim faith and that's all there is to it. Don't give a fukc what someone has the potential to carry while wearing a burkah, that's like saying black people shouldn't wear baggy clothing because there's more space for drugs or a gun or knife. Your labeling someone unfairly because of your own ugly prejudice


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

combo110 said:


> As if every young man and women who joins the forces does it to do the dirty work. Relief aid to refugees. Spending weeks during my Christmas leave to fill sand bags? There's loads of stuff the army do on a day to do and not everyone has the same views as me so maybe you shouldn't tarnish every soldier with the same brush like you claim I shouldn't tarnish every muslim you hypocrite


When have i tarnished a soldier with any brush? I said I don't respect anybody that does the government's dirty work, stop trying to put words in my mouth because I will call it out every time. Relief aid is great, you don't need to join the army to help there.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

SSJay said:


> So you seriously think that there has been more killings in the name of Christianity then in the the name of Islam?
> 
> Muslim Jihad has been going for on centuries since the days of Muhammad where they murdered millions and plundered many countries like Iraq, Egypt, Constantinople,, Afghanistan, Iran, Turkey and Palestine their list is endless.
> 
> ...


LOL this guy again.

Are you so naive that you believe a religion could be so strong 1800 years after a "barbaric crusade"?

The answer is no, it was not resisted.

Islam is a peaceful religion and the family of these hostages, the prime minister and others have all said Islam is not to blame.

Continue to spread misinformation I'd you wish, it's incredibly cringey and embarrassing to read. Makes you look rather silly mate.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Venom said:


> LOL this guy again.
> 
> Are you so naive that you believe a religion could be so strong 1800 years after a "barbaric crusade"?
> 
> ...


Peaceful religion that stones women to death because they got raped or there prophet use to **** a 6 year old thighs until she was 9 and they married so he could actually **** her....or that are meant to kill non believers.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Venom said:


> LOL this guy again.
> 
> Are you so naive that you believe a religion could be so strong 1800 years after a "barbaric crusade"?
> 
> ...


Thats his expertise, cutting and pasting quranic verses then trying to exploit muslims, stating muslims should change their religion and the quran, then says he dont hate muslims, lol


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Peaceful religion that stones women to death because they got raped or there prophet use to **** a 6 year old thighs until she was 9 and they married so he could actually **** her....or that are meant to kill non believers.


Lol, this is why I love UKM, some of this is pure gold hahahhahahaha.

Can't wait for the next Quran quote:

"God shall fly down on spaceship and obliterate Jews with space rays"


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Venom said:


> Lol, this is why I love UKM, some of this is pure gold hahahhahahaha.


You are clearly a Muslim or have close ties


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

militant said:


> Thats his expertise, cutting and pasting quranic verses then trying to exploit muslims, stating muslims should change their religion and the quran, then says he dont hate muslims, lol


Most, if not all, the quotes he posts have been altered greatly or taken out of context. It's hilarious.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

combo110 said:


> You are clearly a Muslim or have close ties


Yes, this is why I find it so funny. It's completely wrong. The Quran has never justified those actions. It's a very complicated book and has been interpreted very poorly by some people.

You heard of being "hung drawn and quartered" for treason in 14th century? Slightly barbaric mate.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Wait till the "muslamic ray gun" police jump on the bandwagon


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Venom said:


> Yes, this is why I find it so funny. It's completely wrong. The Quran has never justified those actions. It's a very complicated book and has been interpreted very poorly by some people.


Agree


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Venom said:


> Yes, this is why I find it so funny. It's completely wrong. The Quran has never justified those actions. It's a very complicated book and has been interpreted very poorly by some people.


I can imagine there are 100s of interpretations as with all religious books! but I still believe in the eyes of security the burkha and a balaclava aren't too different. I also think that the only way to heat isis is to wipe them out. As this has gone too far to "die down"


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

combo110 said:


> I can imagine there are 100s of interpretations as with all religious books! but I still believe in the eyes of security the burkha and a balaclava aren't too different. I also think that the only way to heat isis is to wipe them out. As this has gone too far to "die down"


Yes, i agree, as do 99% of Muslims, that they need to be brought down.

I'm a Muslim and I'm backing David Cameron all the way.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Venom said:


> Yes, i agree, as do 99% of Muslims, that they need to be brought down.
> 
> I'm a Muslim and I'm backing David Cameron all the way.


Terrorists / suicide bombers aint welcome in Islam mate, like Myself and many others have said all along that they use religion for their own political views. Muslims who are against them and their views are targets also more so than non believers.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Venom said:


> LOL this guy again.
> 
> Are you so naive that you believe a religion could be so strong 1800 years after a "barbaric crusade"?
> 
> ...





combo110 said:


> You are clearly a Muslim or have close ties


He is a muslim but has zero knowledge about his own religion as I proved to him just the other day.

As you will notice @Venom and @militant will attack me with insults but they wont actually try and refute anything that I say, the reason being is because they can't lol.

Also Venom your religion is 1400 years old, not 1800, but then you didn't know the basics of Islam the other day so i don't expect you to know them now, yet I'm the one who is naive here lol.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Zero knowledge in what aspect? All you do just cut and paste verses, make you an expert does it? Are you a former muslim just embarrassesed? Lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

militant said:


> Zero knowledge in what aspect? All you do just cut and paste verses, make you an expert does it? Are you a former muslim just embarrassed? Lol


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

militant said:


> Terrorists / suicide bombers aint welcome in Islam mate, like Myself and many others have said all along that they use religion for their own political views. Muslims who are against them and their views are targets also more so than non believers.


If it isn't welcome, then why do they do it? Do you think they randomly just kill themselves for no reason? No its because they want to die as a martyr, if they die while killing none believers in the process they get rewarded in heaven. Read your own holy books


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

militant said:


> Zero knowledge in what aspect? All you do just cut and paste verses, make you an expert does it? Are you a former muslim just embarrassesed? Lol


I paste the verses to show what your holy book tells you to do, what do you expect me to use as references? The beano?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

If thats the case then how come the majority of the muslims carry out suicide bombings? Suicide is against islam aswell as in christianity, most will not get a religious burial at all as its a major sin


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

militant said:


> If thats the case then how come the majority of the muslims DONT carry out suicide bombings? Suicide is against islam aswell as in christianity, most will not get a religious burial at all as its a major sin


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Venom said:


> Yes, this is why I find it so funny. It's completely wrong. The Quran has never justified those actions. It's a very complicated book and has been interpreted very poorly by some people.
> 
> You heard of being "hung drawn and quartered" for treason in 14th century? Slightly barbaric mate.


But killing your daughter in 2014 is ok though? Its a barbaric, restrictive religion which will enforce its own narrow minded bigotry on anyone and everyone.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

I just put it down to personal vendetta against muslims lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

U silly man of course it is barbaric killing your own children which cnut will do that? Many of course who are not even muslims end up shooting their own wife, and kids then turn the gun on themselves? So many cases of this family killings too


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

militant said:


> I just put it down to personal vendetta against muslims lol


Put what down to personal vendetta?

Your loosing an argument with that line mate, shows how self centered and intolerant your religion is - you can defend muslims but no one can criticise?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

militant said:


> U silly man of course it is barbaric killing your own children which cnut will do that? Many of course who are not even muslims end up shooting their own wife, and kids then turn the gun on themselves? So many cases of this family killings too


Loose the first three words mate and I'll carry on talkkng to you, no need to try and insult people, you're bigger than that - you know full well murder is not what I'm talking about.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

If you want to criticise carry on nobody aint stopping you. Like iv said along IS are cnuts, they should be stopped yes. How? I dont know,


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Ban one ban the other then.
> 
> How would you feel if they banned the kippah because some nutcase of jewish decent decided to strap explosives to his body and then store a detonation device under the hat which triggered the explosive when he took the hat of ? You'd be outraged. *Do you have the capability of seeing someone elses perspective, actually identifying another human as having the same senses and sensibilities as yourself?*
> 
> ...


Haha nice try froggie.

I said at the start i havnt even commented on this thread as i dont feel the need to debate about it.

You got made to look foolish so now im discriminating and prejudiced ?!

You should have a day off here and go to the gy.......oh wait.......


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

militant said:


> If thats the case then how come the majority of the muslims carry out suicide bombings? Suicide is against islam aswell as in christianity, most will not get a religious burial at all as its a major sin


cowards


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

militant said:


> If thats the case then how come the majority of the muslims carry out suicide bombings? Suicide is against islam aswell as in christianity, most will not get a religious burial at all as its a major sin


Because then they would be committing genocide among themselves. Plus it takes balls to kill yourself regardless of what anybody says, hence why bin laden got Muslims to fly planes into buildings so they die as martyrs, because he didn't have the balls to do it himself, whereas some Muslims may have faith but not enough to the point of killing themselves for it. So your point is pretty much moot.

It is in your holy book if you die as a martyr you get rewarded for it in heaven, I am sorry mate but there is noway out of that one for you.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Because then they would be committing genocide among themselves. Plus it takes balls to kill yourself regardless of what anybody says, hence why bin laden got Muslims to fly planes into buildings so they die as martyrs, because he didn't have the balls to do it himself, whereas some Muslims may have faith but not enough to the point of killing themselves for it. So your point is pretty much moot.
> 
> It is in your holy book if you die as a martyr you get rewarded for it in heaven, I am sorry mate but there is noway out of that one for you.


always at it aren't you. Sidestepping questions and trying to confuse the masses with incorrect information.

It says you die as a martyr you will get rewarded, this is in the battlefield and for a just war, not by suicide bombings and killing innocents. Bin laden didn't have anyone fly a plane into the towers lol it was never proven was it?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Loose the first three words mate and I'll carry on talkkng to you, no need to try and insult people, you're bigger than that - you know full well murder is not what I'm talking about.


You got off lightly mate it was "cnut" and "turd" for me the other day, but he has since been criticized by other posters for it, so he has started using "silly man" instead :lol:


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

zak007 said:


> always at it aren't you. Sidestepping questions and trying to confuse the masses with incorrect information.
> 
> It says you die as a martyr you will get rewarded, this is in the battlefield and for a just war, not by suicide bombings and killing innocents. Bin laden didn't have anyone fly a plane into the towers lol it was never proven was it?


The guy cant get over it, how you can explain this to deluded people who have fixed beliefs? Lol


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

zak007 said:


> always at it aren't you. Sidestepping questions and trying to confuse the masses with incorrect information.
> 
> It says you die as a martyr you will get rewarded, this is in the battlefield and for a just war, not by suicide bombings and killing innocents. Bin laden didn't have anyone fly a plane into the towers lol it was never proven was it?


Is a jihad not a war?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

zak007 said:


> always at it aren't you. Sidestepping questions and trying to confuse the masses with incorrect information.
> 
> It says you die as a martyr you will get rewarded, this is in the battlefield and for a just war, not by suicide bombings and killing innocents. Bin laden didn't have anyone fly a plane into the towers lol it was never proven was it?


So the iman call it a war and everythings kosher.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

militant said:


> The guy cant get over it, how you can explain this to deluded people who have fixed beliefs? Lol


We call them Muslims mate


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> So the iman call it a war and everythings kosher.


A dodgy imam yes


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

zak007 said:


> always at it aren't you. Sidestepping questions and trying to confuse the masses with incorrect information.
> 
> It says you die as a martyr you will get rewarded, this is in the battlefield and for a just war, not by suicide bombings and killing innocents. Bin laden didn't have anyone fly a plane into the towers lol it was never proven was it?


Those muslims who die by suicide bombings see themselves as at war hence wanting to kill the people around them.. And side stepping what exactly?

You were side stepping Jihad not so long ago unless you would like to explain how Jihad should even be allowed in todays society? Oh wait you couldn't answer..

As for the twin towers start another thread on it as that will be a long one :lol:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> Is a jihad not a war?


the actual word jihad means to strive

see here: http://islamicsupremecouncil.org/understanding-islam/legal-rulings/5-jihad-a-misunderstood-concept-from-islam.html?start=9

another section which will easily explain it:

WHAT JIHAD IS NOT

Jihad is not a violent concept.

Jihad is not a declaration of war against other religions. It is worth noting that the Koran specifically refers to Jews and Christians as "people of the book" who should be protected and respected. All three faiths worship the same God. Allah is just the Arabic word for God, and is used by Christian Arabs as well as Muslims.

Military action in the name of Islam has not been common in the history of Islam. Scholars says most calls for violent jihad are not sanctioned by Islam.

Warfare in the name of God is not unique to Islam. Other faiths throughout the world have waged wars with religious justifications

thus, as we see from the above, jihad is usually taken out of context, and if we relate the story of jihadi john and the beheading of a journalist/aid worker or whatever who was most probably christian, this is completely unacceptable in islam and against the teachings of islam.

I haven't read all the thread as the usual crap is thrown about and most just won't accept my points.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

militant said:


> A dodgy imam yes


Do they ever get de-frocked to borrow a term?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Do they ever get de-frocked to borrow a term?


???


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Fair reply



zak007 said:


> the actual word jihad means to strive
> 
> see here: http://islamicsupremecouncil.org/understanding-islam/legal-rulings/5-jihad-a-misunderstood-concept-from-islam.html?start=9
> 
> ...


Have, or still are? Thats the fundamental difference


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

militant said:


> ???


Get their religious powers taken away?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Jihad John needs to get skull fuxked by a circus elephant!! DIRTY EXTREMIST ISLAMIC RAT!!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Jihad John needs to get skull fuxked by a circus elephant!! DIRTY EXTREMIST ISLAMIC RAT!!!


Balanced opnion there mate


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Fair reply
> 
> Have, or still are? Thats the fundamental difference


have, as said above but coming onto your point.

ISIS would not exist if it had not been for america. america created them to take down assad which has now backfired. I personally believe that america is funding them and their purpose has a greater story and are breaking up syria and iraq 2 muslim countries, will send them back years and that israel are looking to extend their borders further than the already israeli occupied golan heights of syria.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

zak007 said:


> the actual word jihad means to strive
> 
> see here: http://islamicsupremecouncil.org/understanding-islam/legal-rulings/5-jihad-a-misunderstood-concept-from-islam.html?start=9
> 
> ...


So what was the idea behind the jihad that was put on the west by bin Laden?

Or the one put on salman rushdie?

Or am I mistaken? (serious question)


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

zak007 said:


> the actual word jihad means to strive
> 
> see here: http://islamicsupremecouncil.org/understanding-islam/legal-rulings/5-jihad-a-misunderstood-concept-from-islam.html?start=9
> 
> ...


To save arguing with your complete bs, where I can easily quote verses out of your own Qu'ran to refute you I will just show you a video about Jihad instead saves time and effort enjoy


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Get their religious powers taken away?


The wacky ones should yes, as couple of main uk ones are locked up and deported. Its the undercover terrorist circles we should all be aware of, as they are careful how they operate.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Believe what you want guys. Islam is still the fastest growing religion in the world regardless. Our prime minister, other world leaders and scholars from other religions believe Islam is a peaceful religion.

You seem to come across as extremists in my eyes.

Continue to nitpick every word I say, it won't change the facts. Your words mean and will change nothing. End of.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> So what was the idea behind the jihad that was put on the west by bin Laden?
> 
> Or the one put on salman rushdie?
> 
> Or am I mistaken? (serious question)


jihad means to strive, so there was no jihad. Bin laden was a CIA agent.

A don't know about salman rushdie


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SSJay said:


> To save arguing with your complete bs, where I can easily quote verses out of your own Qu'ran to refute you I will just show you a video about Jihad instead saves time and effort enjoy


edited:

watch first point, saying first step of jihad, if muslims are outnumbered their told to promote peace. This is not mentioned in islam at all and never has.

In islamic histroy, 300 muslims fought 3000 non muslims and won, rest of video is not worth watching.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't see the big deal so what if one westerner has died

No one bats an eye lid when Muslims are been slaughtered by uk/USA/Israel cowards

Stop occupying/bombing Muslim countries & incidents like this won't take place

If someone broke into my home I would also **** them over


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> Don't see the big deal so what if one westerner has died
> 
> No one bats an eye lid when Muslims are been slaughtered by uk/USA/Israel cowards
> 
> Stop occupying/bombing Muslim countries & incidents like this won't take place


Nice balanced opinion there mate.

Perhaps stop killing each other and you wouldnt need teacher to come and break things up?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

#powerful said:


> Haha nice try froggie.
> 
> I said at the start i havnt even commented on this thread as i dont feel the need to debate about it.
> 
> ...


You lost mate posting at all.

You took ubringe to me playing down what I see to be your religion amongst many other religions. Does it hurt you not to be special, I know you think you are.

Kudos for announcing that you are jewish, like it's relevant to all this. All it's done is made obvious your prejudice even more, an Islam hating Jew, what's new about it, you'd have done better keeping it to yourself, and don't call me froggie you self righteous weasel


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Nice balanced opinion there mate.
> 
> Perhaps stop killing each other and you wouldnt need teacher to come and break things up?


This is the problem with you white people you just have to stick your nose in other people business

& then start throwing your toys out the pram when some fights back to protect their land

The west are nothing but bullies & real terrorists who arm/ fund these groups in the first place


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats the thread ruined for the rest of the night.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Nice balanced opinion there mate.
> 
> Perhaps stop killing each other and you wouldnt need teacher to come and break things up?


It's true tho. Look at the Palestinian vs Israeli death toll. Also, look at the media hype of the deaths...

Kinda obvious.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

zak007 said:


> edited:
> 
> watch first point, saying first step of jihad, if muslims are outnumbered their told to promote peace. This is not mentioned in islam at all and never has.
> 
> In islamic histroy, 300 muslims fought 3000 non muslims and won, rest of video is not worth watching.


You need to watch the rest of the video as it refutes what you are saying if you pay attention. Give it time.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> This is the problem with you white people you just have to stick your nose in other people business
> 
> & then start throwing your toys out the pram when some fights back to protect their land
> 
> The west are nothing but bullies & real terrorists who arm/ fund these groups in the first place


'These groups' fact is after the last great world wide war the USA are the world police, would you rather they invade direct or rather give a nudge and a hand when needed?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SSJay said:


> You need to watch the rest of the video as it refutes what you are saying if you pay attention. Give it time.


i'm up at 6am tomorrow got a 1-2 hour commute i'll try and squeeze it in then going to head off to bed soon


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Venom said:


> It's true tho. Look at the Palestinian vs Israeli death toll. Also, look at the media hype of the deaths...
> 
> Kinda obvious.


I dont like druids, shall I bomb stonehenge?

You gotta learn to get on with others mate.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

zak007 said:


> i'm up at 6am tomorrow got a 1-2 hour commute i'll try and squeeze it in then going to head off to bed soon


I agree it was a long night of debating last time :lol:


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Tonk007 said:


> This is the problem with you white people you just have to stick your nose in other people business
> 
> & then start throwing your toys out the pram when some fights back to protect their land
> 
> The west are nothing but bullies & real terrorists who arm/ fund these groups in the first place


Problem with you white people? that's not being racist in the slightest there hey?? Lol.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> You lost mate posting at all.
> 
> You took ubringe to me playing down what I see to be your religion amongst many other religions. Does it hurt you not to be special, I know you think you are.
> 
> Kudos for announcing that you are jewish, like it's relevant to all this. All it's done is made obvious your prejudice even more, an Islam hating Jew, what's new about it, you'd have done better keeping it to yourself, and don't call me froggie you self righteous weasel


Lmao your really not as clever as you think you are froggie !

I said -

"Heres a idea : maybe as a jewish man reading this thread your "funny little hats" comment stuck out while your acting the protector of religeous people."

Is that me saying im a jew or just giving you a scenario to think about ? 

Nice try with the predudice comeback though lmao

Powerful athiest checking out.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I dont like druids, shall I bomb stonehenge?
> 
> You gotta learn to get on with others mate.


Words mean nothing mate.

Facts are facts. Deaths are deaths.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

I know where I'd prefer to live :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i think its an inside problem that needs to be tackled by muslims mostly. the problem is they dont seem to have the capability of doing it so we end up having to get our hands dirty

so then you get the muslim extremists wanting to kill us all and the fence sitters giving us sh!t for getting involved. it really is a no win situation.

i know how tight knit muslim communities are im sure they can spot one of these home grown terrorist cnuts a mile away but i dont see people being shopped by their own


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> the hostages have no chance unless we get some intelligence on their whereabouts and try a ground op to rescue them


Actually you do, the police-muslim leader cooperation is one of the biggest assets against homegrown terror we have. I think the 7/7 bombers were reported to the authorities and so was the boarding school kid who was planning bombings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Big war coming to UK soon.

Very soon.

I want to add more but im still penalised and could get banned I think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Their is good and bad in every race . . Everyone exepts this (I assume ?).

But their bad is downright EVIL.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

dallas said:


> Their is good and bad in every race . . Everyone exepts this (I assume ?).
> 
> But their bad is downright EVIL.


only evil are uk/usa/israel complete cowards who pick on poor defenless muslim countires, for no other reason then greed

then get your knickers in a twist when people fight back to defend their land etc


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

For all we know all the hostages are dead and buried somewhere in the desert, and 'Jihadi John' is just some bloke doing voiceovers in his Birmingham bedsit.

These videos are pretty much a trap by the UnIslamic state - the more the media comments on them the more legitimate and powerful they seem, and the more likely Western intervention becomes, the more Iraqis they will radicalise.

Really the British government should do everything it can to keep Brits out of Syria and Iraq. It is a complete mess that we do not want to be dragged into. If people want to be charitable, they don't have to go to Syria to do it. Plenty of starving people in the UK going to foodbanks every week who could do with a hand.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

frenchpress said:


> For all we know all the hostages are dead and buried somewhere in the desert, and 'Jihadi John' is just some bloke doing voiceovers in his Birmingham bedsit.
> 
> These videos are pretty much a trap by the UnIslamic state - the more the media comments on them the more legitimate and powerful they seem, and the more likely Western intervention becomes, the more Iraqis they will radicalise.
> 
> Really the British government should do everything it can to keep Brits out of Syria and Iraq. It is a complete mess that we do not want to be dragged into. If people want to be charitable, they don't have to go to Syria to do it. Plenty of starving people in the UK going to foodbanks every week who could do with a hand.


I agree... It's a problem that Iraq, Syria and the entire Middle East must deal with. Yes it has religious roots and again that's an issue that the region and religion must fix for themselves. It's way to complex and nothing you can do will lead to a peaceful outcome. I'm afraid millions will die in the name of religion but unfortunately that's the only way it's going to be resolved.

I believe many Muslims are peaceful but it's impossible for anyone to say Islam is a peaceful religion. It's very clearly not (like other religions). Suicide may be frowned upon but martyrdom is not and if an imam says it's a holy war suicide bombers believe themselves martyrs and innocent civilians are allowed


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

The USA spends BILLIONS on intelligence and has incredibly powerful technology, some of which we don't even know exist yet.

Please don't be so naive guys. They most likely know the identity and background of everyone in ISIS down to what pair of boxers they were wearing last night...


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Venom said:


> The USA spends BILLIONS on intelligence and has incredibly powerful technology, some of which we don't even know exist yet.
> 
> Please don't be so naive guys. They most likely know the identity and background of everyone in ISIS down to what pair of boxers they were wearing last night...


yeah and you can stop it all if you wear a tin foil hat...


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Tonk007 said:


> only evil are uk/usa/israel complete cowards who pick on poor defenless muslim countires, for no other reason then greed
> 
> then get your knickers in a twist when people fight back to defend their land etc


poor defenceless countries? seriously??

yeah its greed that dragged us in to Afghanistan... hhmmmm...

also going back to Israel the only people who get their knickers in a twist when someone fights back are the muslims because Israel aren't pussyfooting around like we have to.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> only evil are uk/usa/israel complete cowards who pick on poor defenless muslim countires, for no other reason then greed
> 
> then get your knickers in a twist when people fight back to defend their land etc


Ahhh the racist is back haha!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

If we look at this ISIS issue we have, it's fuelled by religion, you cannot defeat religion, their brainwashed to believe that what they are doing is right and they can't be touched. As a country we are no longer religious whatsoever, and it's quiet sad, because you an see the state our country is in (lack of respect for one another, lack of respect for ourselves, not everyone, but most...) due to lack of it IMO. Look how organised the extremists are, in fairness they are, look how much they're getting away with already? Rotherham incidents, the no go zones in Birmingham, London and other cities, they're all held together and respect eachother, and stand with eachother and slowly take over, we can't do that, because were too greedy and want to much, there's no order for any of is to stand together and take things back, and no it's not racist to fight back and restore order in our own country. I dont want to be living in my city in 10-20 years time and tell my children "don't go playing down that street or your going to get hurt". We're too busy complaining and not doing nothing about it, all I see is people having their two bobs worth about what should be done, then doing naff all themselves.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Those muslims who die by suicide bombings see themselves as at war hence wanting to kill the people around them.. And side stepping what exactly?
> 
> *You were side stepping Jihad not so long ago unless you would like to explain how Jihad should even be allowed in todays society? Oh wait you couldn't answer*..
> 
> As for the twin towers start another thread on it as that will be a long one :lol:


A bit like when I called out your bullsh1t in the Israel thread, where you making up stuff and then couldn't reference it after I asked you several times..lol

Maybe you would like to refresh your memory "Mr Islamic Scholar"

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=273223&page=20&p=5150556#post5150556



SSJay said:


> NO other religions holy book wants world domination only the Quran, hence them always fighting.. *Your book even tells you if you don't fight a christian or jew and don't have the scars to prove it you may not even get into heaven.. *Also if you kill a christian or Jew you are guaranteed a place in heaven, hence the suicide bombers more then willing to kill themselves as long as they kill a christain in the process, all so that they can be guaranteed to walk around with a permanent erection whilst shagging as many virgins as they want as this is what is promised to you..





SSJay said:


> The special reward for receiving hurt while fighting is in heaven. Those who receive no hurt and choose not to fight are not even guaranteed a place in heaven. And before you say well it says nothing about scars, how can you prove you have received hurt to get your reward without anything to show for it?
> 
> EDIT: Anyway I am 100% done for the night, I knew this would be a long night this is why I didn't really want to reply in the first place until I was forced, as it is now nearly 3am. I am not doing this again tomoz as I am away till Monday, so by all means you can attack me about my apparent lack of knowledge or throw the you're just racist card (even though Islam is a religion not a race) at me as you much as you want to as it is to time consuming and don't have enough time on my hands.





Sub-Zero said:


> Ok, where shall I start..lol
> 
> Below is the quote (Pg 16 of thread) where I asked you multiple times to provide a reference. After ignoring me( I wonder why  ) I then called you out on your bullsh1t.
> 
> ...


But It's ok it's not your fault, I mean I can't blame you, considering your source of information is http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/...such a unbiased site that is


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> This is the problem with you white people you just have to stick your nose in other people business
> 
> & then start throwing your toys out the pram when some fights back to protect their land
> 
> The west are nothing but bullies & real terrorists who arm/ fund these groups in the first place


Us WHITE PEOPLE!!!!! You racist bastard!!! Off with his head ban hammer!!! Do you live amongst us WHITE PEOPLE??


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Us WHITE PEOPLE!!!!! You racist bastard!!! Off with his head ban hammer!!! Do you live amongst us WHITE PEOPLE??


He should be banned for his comment I agree


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> A bit like when I called out your bullsh1t in the Israel thread, where you making up stuff and then couldn't reference it after I asked you several times..lol
> 
> Maybe you would like to refresh your memory "Mr Islamic Scholar"
> 
> ...


Agreed, spreads bs all the time the 'muslamic scholar' lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

militant said:


> Agreed, spreads bs all the time the 'muslamic scholar' lol


Ok I am a neutral here so please inform and educate me. Does the Koran specifically say fight Christians and Jews? I am not interested in scars, bombs, suicide etc but does it say fight Christian and Jewish people.

If it does it is clearly not a religion of peace. But one of hatred. I am not interested in anyones individual interpretation here just the exact wording in the Koran please. I am educated enough to draw my own interpretation but first I would like to see the exact wording please.

Then I and others can make our own interpretation and judgement.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

saxondale said:


> He should be banned for his comment I agree


If it was the other way round it would be a instant ban!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

saxondale said:


> He should be banned for his comment I agree





skipper1987 said:


> If it was the other way round it would be a instant ban!!


Lots of indignation here, but has any one of you reported the post in question? You can't expect mods to read every single post on every single thread. If you see something that you feel breaks the UK-M rules I suggest you report it and appropriate action will be taken.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> A bit like when I called out your bullsh1t in the Israel thread, where you making up stuff and then couldn't reference it after I asked you several times..lol
> 
> Maybe you would like to refresh your memory "Mr Islamic Scholar"
> 
> ...


Sunan ibn Majah 27:63 "The messenger of Allah said, who ever meets Allah with no mark on him, as a result of fighting in his cause, he will meet him with a deficiency"

So no, its not because it was bs, it was because couldn't be assed to go searching through the all the different hadiths at 3am to find it lol, hence saying do it yourself.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

@Tonk007 :blowme:


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

militant said:


> Agreed, spreads bs all the time the 'muslamic scholar' lol


Muslamic scholar no. But i do know more about Islam then you and most other muslims on here yet I am not even muslim lol. So great faith you have there chaps :lol:


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Muslamic scholar no. But i do know more about Islam then you and most other muslims on here yet I am not even muslim lol. So great faith you have there chaps :lol:


The above hadith you mentioned my friend is regarding jihad a holy war, not innocents. Whether Iraq and Syria are classed as Jihad I dont know, I aint going anywhere nor are plenty of others. If it was an all out world war countries attacking each other no holds barred then it will be a different story, I think we will all do whatever it takes to protect our families, homes etc its a different scenario totally.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

militant said:


> The above hadith you mentioned my friend is* regarding jihad a holy war,* not innocents. Whether Iraq and Syria are classed as Jihad I dont know, I aint going anywhere nor are plenty of others. If it was an all out world war countries attacking each other no holds barred then it will be a different story, I think we will all do whatever it takes to protect our families, homes etc its a different scenario totally.


So you admit Jihad is war? Yet your friend who seems to know even more then you says this about Jihad..



zak007 said:


> the actual word jihad means to strive
> 
> see here: http://islamicsupremecouncil.org/understanding-islam/legal-rulings/5-jihad-a-misunderstood-concept-from-islam.html?start=9
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I posted that video for you to learn about Jihad and its stages..

Because you both being muslims have mixed opinions on the matter


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Sunan ibn Majah 27:63 "The messenger of Allah said, who ever meets Allah with no mark on him, as a result of fighting in his cause, he will meet him with a deficiency"
> 
> So no, its not because it was bs, it was because couldn't be assed to go searching through the all the different hadiths at 3am to find it lol, hence saying do it yourself.


Ok, so you've gone from not being able to provide me with a literal reference in the Quran( *Which YOU claimed*), to making your own interpretation on another verse, to now quoting one of the weakest books of Hadiths..lol...you do realise there is a hierarchy of authenticity? doubt you do!

It's Ok dude, I guess you still can't find a verse that states you won't be able to enter heaven if you don't have the scars...

Let me take a guess here, you wouldn't be a David wood fan?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

militant said:


> The above hadith you mentioned my friend is regarding jihad a holy war, not innocents. Whether Iraq and Syria are classed as Jihad I dont know, I aint going anywhere nor are plenty of others. If it was an all out world war countries attacking each other no holds barred then it will be a different story, I think we will all do whatever it takes to protect our families, homes etc its a different scenario totally.


So in an all out war would you be willing to kill innocent civilians in the name of your religion? By innocent I mean people who have not directly taken up arms with you?

Ie would you be willing to behead a journalist, aid worker or drop a bomb in a busy market full of Christians or Jews? Would your religion require you to do that if it was deemed all out war / jihad?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Also who makes the decision when something is jihad or not? I am assuming it is not Allah but a mortal man? Or is it only a specific man or group of men?

Cause if it's simply when one man (an imam) says so then surely all the terrorists are justified in thief actions if sanctioned by an imam, do you agree that these actions are justified if an imam has told the perpetrators that it's a jihad war?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Ok, so you've gone from not being able to provide me with a literal reference in the Quran( *Which YOU claimed*), to making your own interpretation on another verse, to now quoting one of the weakest books of Hadiths..lol...you do realise there is a hierarchy of authenticity? doubt you do!
> 
> It's Ok dude, I guess you still can't find a verse that states you won't be able to enter heaven if you don't have the scars...
> 
> Let me take a guess here, you wouldn't be a David wood fan?


I provided you with a verse from the Qu'ran and the hadiths yet you are still not happy 

You are arguing for the sake of it mate, about something that is pretty obvious you know naff all about. The verses are there and it is pretty obvious what they both mean and say..

I would like to see you say to a muslim your hadiths are weak mate lol, considering they are virtually the instructions manuals for the Qu'ran


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> *I provided you with a verse from the Qu'ran and the hadiths yet you are still not happy *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Did you..lol

Oh you mean the one where you made your own interpretation of it..which i pointed out previously

I've no need to argue for the sake of arguing, i may know "naff all", yet for some some that thinks they are so clued up on the subject, yet manages not to understand the concept of A divine being, being all knowing all hearing, yet thinks God requires proof of scars..lol Even a child would be able to grasp that God wouldn't need any proof.

You really aren't getting it are you? you made a claim about somethimg written in the Quran I asked you back it up, you couldn't because it's not there!

But if you think you have shown me a verse which you interpretated yourself to prove your point, then so be it..lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

SSJay said:


> So you admit Jihad is war? Yet your friend who seems to know even more then you says this about Jihad..
> 
> This is exactly why I posted that video for you to learn about Jihad and its stages..
> 
> Because you both being muslims have mixed opinions on the matter


Like in other religions including christianiy have different sects within the religion, includes different opinions and schools of thought. Jihad does mean struggle but a struggle against oppression from the enemy. So if England was under attack in World War 3 what would you exactly do to protect your family? If enemy soldiers were in your city / area killing everybody do you expect the SAS and the British Army do be there at your command and everwhere at once? Just interested to know what others will do?

Like I said several times in threads consisting of muslamic / terrorrists / ISIS and so, everybody is a threat including MUSLIMS who dont follow or join their regime for their own political gains.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Usual religions nuts defending a book written by a peado...


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Did you..lol
> 
> Oh you mean the one where you made your own interpretation of it..which i pointed out previously
> 
> ...


The funny thing is here you are agreeing with me and you don't even know it lol. I understand the bolded above concept perfectly. It is Muslims that don't understand it, hence my quotations from the hadith and qu'ran to prove my point. The Qu'ran is the word of god yet it contradicts itself all the time, basically it makes out that Allah is a dumb **** that cant make his mind up, "peace oh yeah we want peace" Jews and Christians yeah we love the Jews and Christians" to then "slay the Jews and Christians as they are friends of each other and who befriends them is one of them and will lie in the pits of hell" lol basically the Qu'ran isn't god word, it is clearly the word of Muhammad and his apostles and their warmongering adventures..

The way Allah is made out at times is like he isn't even omnipotent, for example god cant put himself in Jesus because it is impossible? Yet god can put himself into a bush to talk to mosses lol. If Allah is real his omnipotence and divine knowledge is clearly debatable. Contradictions fcuking everywhere.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

SSJay said:


> The funny thing is here you are agreeing with me and you don't even no it lol. I understand the bolded above concept perfectly. It is Muslims that don't understand it, hence my quotations from the hadith and qu'ran to prove my point. The Qu'ran is the word of god yet it contradicts itself all the time, basically it makes out that Allah is a dumb **** that cant make his mind up, "peace oh yeah we want peace" Jews and Christians yeah we love the Jews and Christians" to then "slay the Jews and Christians as they are friends of each other and who befriends them is one of them and will lie in the pits of hell" lol basically the Qu'ran isn't god word, it is clearly the word of Muhammad and his apostles and their warmongering adventures..
> 
> The way Allah is made out at times is like he isn't even omnipotent, for example god cant put himself in Jesus because it is impossible? Yet god can put himself into a bush to talk to mosses lol. If Allah is real his omnipotence and divine knowledge is clearly debatable. Contradictions fcuking everywhere.


Yep, religion


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

militant said:


> Like in other religions including christianiy have different sects within the religion, includes different opinions and schools of thought. Jihad does mean struggle but a struggle against oppression from the enemy. So if England was under attack in World War 3 what would you exactly do to protect your family? If enemy soldiers were in your city / area killing everybody do you expect the SAS and the British Army do be there at your command and everwhere at once? Just interested to know what others will do?
> 
> Like I said several times in threads consisting of muslamic / terrorrists / ISIS and so, everybody is a threat including MUSLIMS who dont follow or join their regime for their own political gains.


But the point is once Muslim are in the MAJORITY they are told to Jihad...

That is my point withe the 3 stages of Jihad stop being ignorant about your own religion and watch the video lol


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Because you are going to continue to argue without watching the video, here it explains the basics for you ignorant, naive or just blatantly dishonest Muslims and Muslim fan boys that seem to be on here.

*The Call to Jihad: Three Stages*

When we turn to Islam's theological sources and historical writings (Qur'an, Hadith, Sira, and Tafsir), we find that there are three stages in the call to Jihad, depending on the status of Muslims in a society.

*STAGE ONE*-When Muslims are completely outnumbered and can't possibly win a physical confrontation with unbelievers, they are to live in peace with non-Muslims and preach a message of tolerance. We see an example of this stage when Muhammad and his followers were a persecuted minority in Mecca. Since the Muslims were entirely outnumbered, the revelations Muhammad received during this stage (e.g. "You shall have your religion and I shall have my religion") called for religious tolerance and proclaimed a future punishment (rather than a worldly punishment) for unbelievers.

*STAGE TWO*-When there are enough Muslims and resources to defend the Islamic community, Muslims are called to engage in defensive Jihad. Thus, when Muhammad had formed alliances with various groups outside Mecca and the Muslim community had become large enough to begin fighting, Muhammad received Qur'an 22:39-40:

Permission (to fight) is given to those upon whom war is made because they are oppressed, and most surely Allah is well able to assist them; Those who have been expelled from their homes without a just cause except that they say: our Lord is Allah. . . .

Although Muslims in the West often pretend that Islam only allows defensive fighting, later revelations show otherwise.

*STAGE THREE*-When Muslims establish a majority and achieve political power in an area, they are commanded to engage in offensive Jihad. Hence, once Mecca and Arabia were under Muhammad's control, he received the call the fight all unbelievers. In Surah 9:29, we read:

Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the Religion of Truth, from among the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizyah with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued.

Notice that this verse doesn't order Muslims to fight oppressors, but to fight those who don't believe in Islam (including the "People of the Book"-Jews and Christians).


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

I bet four lions is not far from the truth a bunch of *thick inbreds*


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

SSJay said:


> But the point is once Muslim are in the MAJORITY they are told to Jihad...
> 
> That is my point withe the 3 stages of Jihad stop being ignorant about your own religion and watch the video lol


All muslim countries that are in the majority what jihad are they partcipating then?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

I think you see Islam as a threat my friend lol that is why its the fastest growing religion, and in a certain point of your life you 'might' come across within your family generation or your kids or grand kids which will not be in your control have muslim blood or a name like 'mohammed' lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

@SSJay would you disown any of your family member(s) if they reverted to Islam? Out of interest what would you do?


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

Cue the racism.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Some truth actually being spoken here;

http://www.mrctv.org/videos/must-watch-bill-maher-schools-pbs-host-charlie-rose-over-islams-illiberal-beliefs


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

militant said:


> @SSJay would you disown any of your family member(s) if they reverted to Islam? Out of interest what would you do?


To be honest if I had a daughter and she bought home mohamed, he wouldn't get through my door...purely on the religion nothing to do with race


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

militant said:


> I think you see Islam as a threat my friend lol that is why its the fastest growing religion, and in a certain point of your life you 'might' come across within your family generation or your kids or grand kids which will not be in your control have muslim blood or a name like 'mohammed' lol


What kind of argument is that? Just because it maybe the fastest growing religion doesn't automatically make it good.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

get2big said:


> What kind of argument is that? Just because it maybe the fastest growing religion doesn't automatically make it good.


You religion isn't a threat due to the fact your women are dropping kids out at an alarming rate....its a threat because it has no boundaries or morals! Cowards hiding behind a book...beheading old women and disabled men in wheelchairs....innocent people have died in war time...collateral damage is iniment in war but your religion is fought by cowards.....I got shot at more times by 10 year old kids than "men"



militant said:


> I think you see Islam as a threat my friend lol that is why its the fastest growing religion, and in a certain point of your life you 'might' come across within your family generation or your kids or grand kids which will not be in your control have muslim blood or a name like 'mohammed' lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Just stating people are free to follow whatever makes sense to them, its ok to say its not right thats of course your opinion, but bare in mind others who change their way of life, their outlook on life revert to other religions or even change their religion. Whatever good they see in their choice, if it makes them happy so be it.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe some well informed (cough) muslims can refute what this man is saying. He has a masters as well as PHD in Islamic studies so I would wager to say he knows more about Islam than anybody that is going post on here;


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

combo110 said:


> You religion isn't a threat due to the fact your women are dropping kids out at an alarming rate....its a threat because it has no boundaries or morals! Cowards hiding behind a book...beheading old women and disabled men in wheelchairs....innocent people have died in war time...collateral damage is iniment in war but your religion is fought by cowards.....I got shot at more times by 10 year old kids than "men"


Lol what are you doing there in the first place? They might be seeing you as a threat. If some fcuker was invading our country UK by the way I would expect everybody here to defend themselves cant rely on the army or armed forces to rescue you. Yes Iv been a military dependant for over 30 years based all over UK and 9 years in Germany as my old man served in the Armed Forces reached a very respectable rank, can remember writing letters to him in "blueies" when he was away 6 months on detachtments abroad. Not bad for a "muslamic" hence didnt fancy joining up im anti war


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

get2big said:


> Maybe some well informed (cough) muslims can refute what this man is saying. He has a masters as well as PHD in Islamic studies so I would wager to say he knows more about Islam than anybody that is going post on here;


I dislike that cnut same as you


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

militant said:


> Lol what are you doing there in the first place? They might be seeing you as a threat. If some fcuker was invading our country UK by the way I would expect everybody here to defend themselves cant rely on the army or armed forces to rescue you. Yes Iv been a military dependant for over 30 years based all over UK and 9 years in Germany as my old man served in the Armed Forces reached a very respectable rank, can remember writing letters to him in "blueies" when he was away 6 months on detachtments abroad. Not bad for a "muslamic" hence didnt fancy joining up im anti war


We all have our views on why we were there....my point being the kids were made to fight coz the men didn't have the bottle....anti war. Muslim countries rape and pillage each other on a daily basis...tribe vs tribe ideology vs ideology your prophet was a peado....Police chiefs in Muslim countries still have their "boys" to polish their boots and their cock.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

combo110 said:


> We all have our views on why we were there....my point being the kids were made to fight coz the men didn't have the bottle....anti war. Muslim countries rape and pillage each other on a daily basis...tribe vs tribe ideology vs ideology your prophet was a peado....Police chiefs in Muslim countries still have their "boys" to polish their boots and their cock.


Thats where your hatred of muslims comes from then. Did you ever get posted to Bosnia?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

And my view on what I was doing there? As an infantry soldier in the green zone to kill every extremist fukwit that I could lawfully double tap between the eyes if you want my honest


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

militant said:


> I dislike that cnut same as you


That's good but I don't think you really understand your own religion.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

militant said:


> Thats where your hatred of muslims comes from then. Did you ever get posted to Bosnia?


No was still in school when Bosnia was going on.....and my hatred is for Islam in my country don't care what you do elsewhere. In our life time British forces never went into any country and murdered innocent people in cold blood like people of your religion are


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

What makes you say that? If I dont agree with the mad cleric or agree your still gonna say that I dont know anything about my religion? Cant win either way with you, you dont understand yourself what you are saying lol


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

militant said:


> What makes you say that? If I dont agree with the mad cleric or agree your still gonna say that I dont know anything about my religion? Cant win either way with you, you dont understand yourself what you are saying lol


In your religion did the prophet mohamed use to shag his 9 year old wife?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

combo110 said:


> No was still in school when Bosnia was going on.....and my hatred is for Islam in my country don't care what you do elsewhere. In our life time British forces never went into any country and murdered innocent people in cold blood like people of your religion are


Your deluded mate cut the bs, if we as muslims were that bothered every muslim will join and help the IS, but again you thick cnuts cant understand the fact that the majority across the world are against the IS regime, ffs get over it.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

militant said:


> What makes you say that? If I dont agree with the mad cleric or agree your still gonna say that I dont know anything about my religion? Cant win either way with you, you dont understand yourself what you are saying lol


So you know more about Islam than the man with a masters and PHD in it. Not buying it sorry.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

militant said:


> You probably did in Iraq you dirty cnut lol


So your not denying it then?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

get2big said:


> So you know more about Islam than the man with a masters and PHD in it. Not buying it sorry.


Not know more but have different opinions, hence why hes a jihadist and I am not, I dont use religion for my own political gain. I would be over there if I had the same brainwashed mentallity, but I dont, sick of explaining, enuff said


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

militant said:


> Your deluded mate cut the bs, if we as muslims were that bothered every muslim will join and help the IS, but again you thick cnuts cant understand the fact that the majority across the world are against the IS regime, ffs get over it.


Did the murders of Lee rigby the 92 year old in Edmonton and the disabled man not all happen of the streets of the UK? The fact that within your community their are extremists who are targeting westerners/infidel in their own homes? And I'm meant to get over it? You cut the bs. If you don't want to be tarnished with the same brush go down your mosque and do something about it. Or you can't coz your a coward like the rest of the muslim community who come to this country take what they can and accept people of your religion are murdering countrymen and women


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

combo110 said:


> I got shot at more times by 10 year old kids than "men"


I assume you were in someone else's country at the time, let me guess, it was probably one of the poorest countries on the face of the earth, Afghanistan?

I assume you were there as part of a coalition of armies from the wealthiest nations in the world with all the latest military technology at their disposal, you had air support that you could call in whenever you felt like it to bomb anyone you perceived as being an enemy, right?

How very brave of you big "man"


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

militant said:


> Not know more but have different opinions, hence why hes a jihadist and I am not, I dont use religion for my own political gain. I would be over there if I had the same brainwashed mentallity, but I dont, sick of explaining, enuff said


You've got nothing to say mate. You don't know your own faith. Study it more and maybe you'll join him.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

And what is that exactly? If your that bothered go over to Syria / Iraq with your bunch of thick uneducated chavs of EDL members and blast those muslims with your 'muslamic ray guns' lol


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

militant said:


> You probably did in Iraq you dirty cnut lol


Hahaha I didn't serve in Iraq.....so you can't deny that the prophet of your religion use to shag a 9 year old.....how are muslim kids meant to be brought up in england when their holy book allows kiddy fidling?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

get2big said:


> You've got nothing to say mate. You don't know your own faith. Study it more and maybe you'll join him.


Think whatever, aint gonna happen my friend


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> I assume you were in someone else's country at the time, let me guess, it was probably one of the poorest countries on the face of the earth, Afghanistan?
> 
> I assume you were there as part of a coalition of armies from the wealthiest nations in the world with all the latest military technology at their disposal, you had air support that you could call in whenever you felt like it to bomb anyone you perceived as being an enemy, right?
> 
> How very brave of you big "man"


No didn't use air strikes not allowed due to collateral damage, coming from the big man who sits on the other side of the keyboard


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> I assume you were in someone else's country at the time, let me guess, it was probably one of the poorest countries on the face of the earth, Afghanistan?
> 
> I assume you were there as part of a coalition of armies from the wealthiest nations in the world with all the latest military technology at their disposal, you had air support that you could call in whenever you felt like it to bomb anyone you perceived as being an enemy, right?
> 
> How very brave of you big "man"


Are you English? Lol


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

militant said:


> And what is that exactly? If your that bothered go over to Syria / Iraq with your bunch of thick uneducated chavs of EDL members and blast those muslims with your 'muslamic ray guns' lol


Ah yes maybe i'll go with thick uneducated chavs like Ayaan Hirsi Ali perhaps;


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

get2big said:


> Ah yes maybe i'll go with thick uneducated chavs like Ayaan Hirsi Ali perhaps;


Might aswell


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Can anyone of you muslim/pro muslim so called englishmean/racist black man confirm to me whether or not the prophet mohamed use to **** a 9 year old?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

combo110 said:


> Are you English? Lol


What does it matter? Lol


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> What does it matter? Lol


opinions are easier to understand known the ethnic background of someone commenting. If you don't want to give that info then I'm done talking with you as your opinions are pointless in my eyes


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> I assume you were in someone else's country at the time, let me guess, it was probably one of the poorest countries on the face of the earth, Afghanistan?
> 
> I assume you were there as part of a coalition of armies from the wealthiest nations in the world with all the latest military technology at their disposal, *you had air support that you could call in whenever you felt like it to bomb anyone you perceived as being an enemy*, right?
> 
> How very brave of you big "man"


not at all... you have to have pid before you can do anything like that..


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dave1180 said:


> not at all... you have to have pid before you can do anything like that..


Clearly they wouldn't understand they go for the vulnerable...


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

They must be looking for an answer as to why it's ok for him to get off over "thighing" a 6 year old


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

combo110 said:


> opinions are easier to understand known the ethnic background of someone commenting. If you don't want to give that info then I'm done talking with you as your opinions are pointless in my eyes


My opinions are pointless unless you know my ethnic background? That is just ridiculous, ethnicity has no bearing on opinions, people from the same ethnic background have hugely varying opinions, we're all individuals who are quite capable of analysing situations and arriving at our own conclusions.

But if that is the way you feel you're entitled to you're opinion, have a nice day.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Can anyone of you muslim/pro muslim so called englishmean/racist black man confirm to me whether or not the prophet mohamed use to **** a 9 year old?


Why does this always get brought up? I'm pretty sure leaders of this great country have done similar... probably to their own relatives in the distant past lol Doesn't mean we should all be on the registrar


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Why does this always get brought up? I'm pretty sure leaders of this great country have done similar... probably to their own relatives in the distant past lol Doesn't mean we should all be on the registrar


It's a question. Their religion live by their holy book word to word. They do as they are told.....my question is if you take the bible you get the 10 commandments. If you take the Koran you get a peado. Matyrs. Jihads. Non beleiver/ infidels ....how can the Muslims integrate into the UK when they live by that book and won't accept we don't....The fact we eat pork drink alcohol and smoke tobacco is our culture....people shouldn't be beaten in their home towns for that reason


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Why does this always get brought up? I'm pretty sure leaders of this great country have done similar... probably to their own relatives in the distant past lol Doesn't mean we should all be on the registrar


The big difference is they weren't profits of God and an entire religions ideal role model


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

combo110 said:


> It's a question. Their religion live by their holy book word to word. They do as they are told.....my question is if you take the bible you get the 10 commandments. If you take the Koran you get a peado. Matyrs. Jihads. Non beleiver/ infidels ....how can the Muslims integrate into the UK when they live by that book and won't accept we don't....The fact we eat pork drink alcohol and smoke tobacco is our culture....people shouldn't be beaten in their home towns for that reason


So there are absolutely no iffy going on's in the bible then? (I don't have a clue, but I'm sure a quick Google would bring up loads of stuff)

Surely religion is a personal thing... people seek it for different reasons, view it in different ways and it plays different roles in peoples lives. Football is about the closest I get to religion... some take their young daughters along and buy them a flag to wave, others have killed rival fans in organised brawls. Doesn't mean I'll do the same.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SSJay said:


> The big difference is they weren't profits of God and an entire religions ideal role model


So what do we do about it all then?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

2004mark said:


> So there are absolutely no iffy going on's in the bible then? (I don't have a clue, but I'm sure a quick Google would bring up loads of stuff)
> 
> Surely religion is a personal thing... people seek it for different reasons, view it in different ways and it plays different roles in peoples lives. Football is about the closest I get to religion... some take their young daughters along and buy them a flag, others have killed rival fans in organised brawls. Doesn't mean I'll do the same.


I'm not disputing that. I'm talking radical Islam in the UK I'm not saying drop a nuke on mecca


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

The same bullsh1t every time.

From jihad to islam. Simply put isis does not represent islam in any way shape or form.

Second, the prophet muhammad pbuh married many wifes, one which was 15 years older and one which was 9. as I have explained before backed by science, throughout different stages of humanity life spans have been shorter/longer and its scientifically proven that a girl at 9 can be matured sexually in the way she gets periods and stuff

The prophet did this as it was right for him, every wife he married had a purpose. It was not prescribed for people of our time and nowhere has there been any literature saying otherwise.

In texas (USA) you can marry and have sex at 14, in UK its 16, in india its when the girls mature so which country is right? Noone I know would even think about going near a 9 year old.

Then finally we get the odd few who claim muslim grooming gangs etc. Islam is perfect, humans are not. This can be easily answered by looking at official statistics for the majority of rapists and the recent scandal of famous people such as jammy saville etc, however when reported in the news they were just peados, unlike muslims who are termed "muslim grooming gangs"

Its obvious some won't get the point here and don't feel bad if I can't be fcuked replying to you, im off to gym soon then off to bed got a 6am start tomorrow.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

2004mark said:


> So there are absolutely no iffy going on's in the bible then? (I don't have a clue, but I'm sure a quick Google would bring up loads of stuff)
> 
> e.


No mate, Christianity went through a period of enlightenment, it is a forgiving religion.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

2004mark said:


> So what do we do about it all then?


personally I feel the religion needs reforming with the third stage of jihad taken out.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

2004mark said:


> So there are absolutely no iffy going on's in the bible then? (I don't have a clue, but I'm sure a quick Google would bring up loads of stuff)
> 
> Surely religion is a personal thing... people seek it for different reasons, view it in different ways and it plays different roles in peoples lives. Football is about the closest I get to religion... some take their young daughters along and buy them a flag to wave, others have killed rival fans in organised brawls. Doesn't mean I'll do the same.


The difference is jesus rectified all the badness of the old testament in the new testament, he told them to love thy enimie. Whereas the Qu'ran teaches to kill thy enimie.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SSJay said:


> The difference is jesus rectified all the badness of the old testament in the new testament, he told them to love thy enimie. Whereas the Qu'ran teaches to kill thy enimie.


So are you saying as non-muslim I need to be worried about being knocked off by a muslim then? I'm in Leicester quite a bit so better keep my eyes open :thumbup1:


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

militant said:


> @SSJay would you disown any of your family member(s) if they reverted to Islam? Out of interest what would you do?


Gotta love the fancy gimmicks of "reverted" and "the fastest growing religion" lol.

to answer your question I would ask them why? then hopefully educate them down the right path. I wouldn't disown them if that's what you're getting too lol.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

2004mark said:


> So there are absolutely no iffy going on's in the bible then? (I don't have a clue, but I'm sure a quick Google would bring up loads of stuff)
> 
> Surely religion is a personal thing... people seek it for different reasons, view it in different ways and it plays different roles in peoples lives. Football is about the closest I get to religion... some take their young daughters along and buy them a flag to wave, others have killed rival fans in organised brawls. Doesn't mean I'll do the same.


Read about the life of Jesus Christ from the Christian perspective. He is the example devout Christians want to be like and try to emulate.

Then learn about the life of Mohammed, Islams most beloved prophet. He sets the example devout Muslims follow and try to emulate.

The two faiths are founded by characters that are truly poles apart.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

2004mark said:


> So are you saying as non-muslim I need to be worried about being knocked off by a muslim then? I'm in Leicester quite a bit so better keep my eyes open :thumbup1:


No mate because they are still in stage 1.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

why arent all the good muslims out in force talking some sense or kerb stomping these tw4ts that are p!ssing all over the true spirit of your faith and religion


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

zak007 said:


> The same bullsh1t every time.
> 
> From jihad to islam. Simply put isis does not represent islam in any way shape or form.
> 
> ...


The man with the PhD and masters in Islam begs to differ. And you are justifying the founder of Islam having sex with a 9 year old girl and then claiming Islam is perfect.

The world is in trouble folks.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

these ****ers make no secret of their extreme views on british soil so they know who they are


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SSJay said:


> No mate because they are still in stage 1.


Ahhhh I see... so why are we all getting our knickers in a twist over it then?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Ahhhh I see... so why are we all getting our knickers in a twist over it then?


We aren't. This is a thread about isis, hence us talking about it 

You are obviously in the wrong thread if you expected otherwise


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SSJay said:


> We aren't. This is a thread about isis, hence us talking about it


Oh I see. Just that in the last 3 pages there's only been 1 mention of isis (by Zac).


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> The USA spends BILLIONS on intelligence and has incredibly powerful technology, some of which we don't even know exist yet.
> 
> Please don't be so naive guys. They most likely know the identity and background of everyone in ISIS down to what pair of boxers they were wearing last night...


Ye and actually Britain are no slouches at this either, but what I don't understand is why could a television crew find and interview Binladen that the American intel couldn't, mind you they still haven't found John F Kennedy's brain have they< for all we know he might have been dead for years, but they always must have an enemy!


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Oh I see. Just that in the last 3 pages there's only been 1 mention of isis (by Zac).


Isis are commiting these atrocities because of the teachings of the Qu'ran if you talk about isis then naturally the qu'ran will be involved


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

freddee said:


> Ye and actually Britain are no slouches at this either, but what I don't understand is why could a television crew find and interview Binladen that the American intel couldn't, mind you they still haven't found John F Kennedy's brain have they< for all we know he might have been dead for years, but they always must have an enemy!


Obviously they tell the public very little. 99% of info is classified and not available to the public for many years. Even when it does become unclassified, what's stopping them from disposing or altering the information?

I'm incredibly confident they new the exact location of Bin Laden for years mate. They're not idiots.


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

The second Brit hostage from Salford is getting the nation whipped up. Lots of emotive press, bbc managed to even dig up some bloody footage of the fella!

Ever get the feeling you're getting manipulated a little?

Sad thing is, i fear this poor guys fate is already sealed, and with it the public opinion for far greater military action.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ye if they killed him too quickly how could they keep asking for all those billions for defence, maybe Obama said throw me a bone here fella's, I need to give the people a bit of a victory, then we can make a whole new enemy next year!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SSJay said:


> Isis are commiting these atrocities because of the teachings of the Qu'ran if you talk about isis then naturally the qu'ran will be involved


So do you think they are doing it because they are blindly following the qu'ran... or could there actually be other reasons/motivations i.e. the whole region is ****ed up, and it's every country/religion/dictator for himself. I mean, aren't they all committing atrocities over there?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

2004mark said:


> So do you think they are doing it because they are blindly following the qu'ran... or could there actually be other reasons/motivations i.e. the whole region is ****ed up, and it's every country/religion/dictator for himself. I mean, aren't they all committing atrocities over there?


Yes they all are and all follow that book?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

combo110 said:


> Yes they all are and all follow that book?


The bible is also full of instruction to commit horrendous behaviour.


----------



## King of incline (Aug 31, 2012)

combo110 said:


> The army can't win these wars with us under human rights and Geneva convention rules of engagement etc....fighting a losing battle


I agree fight fire with fire. so what if it brings us down to their level? I'm sure there's plenty of IS and other islamic militant leaders in Guantanamo bay. lets start beheading them with butter knifes and bang the vids on the net oh and deny the corpses their precious islamic burial rights so no 72 virgins for them. that would really make them think twice before they do it again. but no we're "civilized" and these animals have "human rights" lmao they don't know the meaning of the term so they shouldn't get to be covered by it.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

zak007 said:


> The same bullsh1t every time.
> 
> From jihad to islam. Simply put isis does not represent islam in any way shape or form.
> 
> ...


Do you really believe that ISIS do not represent Islam in any shape or form?

Just to be clear I don't agree with some of the fools you have been responding to just interested to hear why.

Also your justification of Muhammad consummating his marriage of a 9 year old is as astounding as it is sickening, even if it happened the fact you feel that it was acceptable has left me a bit sad inside.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> The funny thing is here you are agreeing with me and you don't even know it lol. I understand the bolded above concept perfectly. It is Muslims that don't understand it, hence my quotations from the hadith and qu'ran to prove my point. The Qu'ran is the word of god yet it contradicts itself all the time, basically it makes out that Allah is a dumb **** that cant make his mind up, "peace oh yeah we want peace" Jews and Christians yeah we love the Jews and Christians" to then "slay the Jews and Christians as they are friends of each other and who befriends them is one of them and will lie in the pits of hell" lol basically the Qu'ran isn't god word, it is clearly the word of Muhammad and his apostles and their warmongering adventures..
> 
> The way Allah is made out at times is like he isn't even omnipotent, for example god cant put himself in Jesus because it is impossible? Yet god can put himself into a bush to talk to mosses lol. If Allah is real his omnipotence and divine knowledge is clearly debatable. Contradictions fcuking everywhere.


Dude it's like going in circles with you.

You claimed the Quran says



SSJay said:


> Your book even tells you if you don't fight a christian or jew and don't have the scars to prove it you may not even get into heaven..


I asked you to show me a literal reference of where it said that?

The closest you came to it was



SSJay said:


> Quran (4:95) - "Not equal are those believers who sit (at home) *and receive no hurt*, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit (at home). Unto all (in Faith) Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit (at home) by a special reward,-"


To which my reply was



Sub-Zero said:


> Ok now either I'm blind or my understanding of the English language is non-existent, but where does it tell you to:
> 
> "if you don't fight a christian or jew and don't have the scars to prove it you may not even get into heaven"..??
> 
> ...


Pointless even debatating it with you, as all you did was create your own interpretation on some verse and not provide me with a literal reference.

Tired of repeating this point over and over again to you, so I'll leave you to it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

BLAHH BLAHH BLAHH BOOM!.

No point preaching folks. Its all out of our hands whats happened.

I feel sorry for his family (and him obviously).

Its ALL about religion, money and power..

I aint religious, im bloody skint and can only bench 105kg.

So im out.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

On a lighter note... anyone had a good workout tonight? :whistling:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

zak007 said:


> The same bullsh1t every time.
> 
> From jihad to islam. Simply put isis does not represent islam in any way shape or form.
> 
> ...


Ok then,lets call them "Muslim Pedo gangs" if it makes you happy.No one was "claiming" I think youll find some have been convicted.Just for you information because the age of consent maybe 14 (or 12 In Sweden I believe) Doesnt mean a free for all 50 year old men, to start banging pre-pubesent girls.The consentual age, is dependent upon the age of the male as well.

Quite frankly your attempt to justify consentual on non consentual sex with a 9 year old is frightening, although not altogether suprising.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Ok then,lets call them "Muslim Pedo gangs" if it makes you happy.No one was "claiming" I think youll find some have been convicted.Just for you information because the age of consent maybe 14 (or 12 In Sweden I believe) Doesnt mean a free for all 50 year old men, to start banging pre-pubesent girls.The consentual age, is dependent upon the age of the male as well.
> 
> Quite frankly your attempt to justify consentual on non consentual sex with a 9 year old is frightening, although not altogether suprising.


statistically if we look at rape, muslims are in the minority.

Again someone quoted me before on IS representing islam, do the KKK represent Christianity?

If you carefully read my post instead of nitpicking parts, I said its proven scientifically that their has been short/longer life span. It was also not prescribed for the people of our time. This happened 1400 years ago and is very different to times now. I do not condone paedophilia but the mere point I am trying to make is that it is in history hence it has not been done now.

If such a thing was such an atrocity do you not think everyone would have jumped on the prophet and murdered him and this would have also been recorded in history? If this was a problem at their time why did everyone else not go to war against him for this basis. In this day and age, and my personal view 1400 years on that that was a different era from now and this is why IT has not been noted to be followed simple.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

zak007 said:


> statistically if we look at rape, muslims are in the minority.


statistically for CSE - they arn`t


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

zak007 said:


> statistically if we look at rape, muslims are in the minority.
> 
> Again someone quoted me before on IS representing islam,* do the KKK represent Christianity? *
> 
> ...


Were not discussing the KKK.So because these acts happened 1400 years ago,its justifiable in your opinion? Ive not nitpicked anything just quoted you, and asked questions.Nothing Ive asked has been out of context.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

saxondale said:


> statistically for CSE - they arn`t


don't know what CSE is



essexboy said:


> Were not discussing the KKK.So because these acts happened 1400 years ago,its justifiable in your opinion? Ive not nitpicked anything just quoted you, and asked questions.Nothing Ive asked has been out of context.


the KKK was for someone else, just couldn't find his post. I believe in the quran, and 1400 years ago I've no idea how it was but there is an underlying story of how Aisha the girl helped him with so many times.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

zak007 said:


> don't know what CSE is
> 
> the KKK was for someone else, just couldn't find his post. I believe in the quran, and 1400 years ago I've no idea how it was but there is an underlying story of how Aisha the girl helped him with so many times.


child sexual exploitation, given that i would also doubt your rape figure given the closed nature of Muslim husband wife relationships.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Dude it's like going in circles with you.
> 
> You claimed the Quran says
> 
> ...


Is this your one and only argument you have in the defense of Islam mate? You say its pointless debating with me and you are tired of repeating yourself, yet you go out of your way to quote a post from a old thread :confused1: and then all you do on here is repeat and quote the same post over and over, then you reply to me from a post pages and pages ago lol.

I said if you don't have the scars to prove it you *MAY *not even get into heaven.. Notice the "may" there? I didn't say you will not get into heaven..

I then gave you another reference today which I noticed you left out in your above post saying this

*Sunan ibn Majah 27:63 "The messenger of Allah said, who ever meets Allah with no mark on him, as a result of fighting in his cause, he will meet him with a deficiency"*

Now what does that verse mean?? It means if you don't have some form of mark from fighting the unbelievers you will meet Allah with a *deficiency* this means you are not a COMPLETE Muslim, so if you are not a complete Muslim why are you guaranteed a place in heaven??

So why am I wrong in saying you may or may not even get into heaven??

Islam doesn't work like the christian bible where all you have to do is believe in Jesus and you go to heaven, in Islam just being a Muslim doesn't guarantee your place in heaven, it doesn't work like that, but again I didn't expect you to know that with your nit picked one and only argument


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Bashy said:


> The bible is also full of instruction to commit horrendous behaviour.


Out of curiosity where does the bible command Christians to commit horrendous behavior?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

SSJay said:


> Out of curiosity where does the bible command Christians to commit horrendous behavior?


Have a read through Leviticus you'll find plenty.

That wasn't a defence of Islam either just trying to give some perspective.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Everyone just relaaaax peeps!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

anyone watch forces tv on sky? (264) alot more truth on there then any news channel and newspapers arnt even worth reading they spout so much sh!t, just have a watch of it for an hour or so


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Have a read through Leviticus you'll find plenty.
> 
> That wasn't a defence of Islam either just trying to give some perspective.


Thats The Torah (Jewish old testament). In the bible the new testament no christian is told to commit "horrendous behavior" and like I have already said in a previous post above, the commandments that Jesus gives in the new testament completely override the wrong doings of the old Jewish testament.

John 13:34-35 "A new commandment I give to you, that you love one another: just as I have loved you, you are also to love one another. By this all people will know that you are my disciples, if you have love for one another."

Matthew 22:36-40 Jesus replied: "'Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.'[a] 38 This is the first and greatest commandment. 39 And the second is like it: 'Love your neighbor as yourself.'* 40 All the Law and the Prophets hang on these two commandments."*

*
*

*
Matthew 5:43-48 Love for Enemies. "You have heard that it was said, 'Love your neighbor[a] and hate your enemy.' 44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous.*

*
*

*
Those verse alone completely refute anything in the old testament. Not that the old testament is still anywhere near as bad as the Qu'ran anyway.*


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I am of the opinion that all the religions are open to interpretation and as such different people will take different things from their books. This situation means that no one is actually right and as a consequence much blood will and has been shed. I know peaceful Muslims, I know peaceful Christians and I also know peaceful Jews. But each religion is filled with enough hatred and fear lingering that none of them can be remotely called peaceful.

Now the really easily solution to this interpretation would be if god / Allah / Yahweh appeared and put the record straight... But hey ho the tooth fairy appears more than he does so it's up to the interpretation of man. Oh I wonder where that will lead us. You would think that god in all his greatness and wisdom could write a book without a thousand plot holes and make it clear enough for the very men he wishes to "command" I mean ffs if you want to command and instruct us at least make it clear what you want us to do.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Delhi said:


> I am of the opinion that all the religions are open to interpretation and as such different people will take different things from their books. This situation means that no one is actually right and as a consequence much blood will and has been shed. I know peaceful Muslims, I know peaceful Christians and I also know peaceful Jews. But each religion is filled with enough hatred and fear lingering that none of them can be remotely called peaceful.
> 
> Now the really easily solution to this interpretation would be if god / Allah / Yahweh appeared and put the record straight... But hey ho the tooth fairy appears more than he does so it's up to the interpretation of man. Oh I wonder where that will lead us. You would think that god in all his greatness and wisdom could write a book without a thousand plot holes and make it clear enough for the very men he wishes to "command" I mean ffs if you want to command and instruct us at least make it clear what you want us to do.


I am a agnostic and I have no problem with any other religion, because none of them want world domination. The only one that does is Islam, and this is what makes this religion significantly different to all the others, with its horrific commandments, that Isis are using to try and justify their religious conquest.

Also what you said is exactly what all the Abrahamic religions are waiting for, the anti-christ to appear and then the messiah to come along and save the day by defeating the anti-christ to put things straight. each abrhamic religion be it jewish, muslim or christian all believe in this forthcoming, but hey its only been 2000 years though so still plenty of time left :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

Delhi said:


> I am of the opinion that all the religions are open to interpretation and as such different people will take different things from their books. This situation means that no one is actually right and as a consequence much blood will and has been shed. I know peaceful Muslims, I know peaceful Christians and I also know peaceful Jews. But each religion is filled with enough hatred and fear lingering that none of them can be remotely called peaceful.
> 
> Now the really easily solution to this interpretation would be if god / Allah / Yahweh appeared and put the record straight... But hey ho the tooth fairy appears more than he does so it's up to the interpretation of man. Oh I wonder where that will lead us. You would think that god in all his greatness and wisdom could write a book without a thousand plot holes and make it clear enough for the very men he wishes to "command" I mean ffs if you want to command and instruct us at least make it clear what you want us to do.


This is the best post I've read on this forum for a while.

Well dun mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh hang on ???? Maybe man made it up to frighten people to give money to the church ???

NAHHH! Couldn't be ? ? ?


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

combo110 said:


> In your religion did the prophet mohamed use to shag his 9 year old wife?
> 
> ..how are muslim kids meant to be brought up in england when their holy book allows kiddy fidling?





SSJay said:


> The big difference is they weren't profits of God and an entire religions ideal role model





saxondale said:


> No mate, Christianity went through a period of enlightenment, it is a forgiving religion.





SSJay said:


> The difference is jesus rectified all the badness of the old testament in the new testament, he told them to love thy enimie. Whereas the Qu'ran teaches to kill thy enimie.





SSJay said:


> Out of curiosity where does the bible command Christians to commit horrendous behavior?


Allow me sir

Numbers 31:15-18..

The quote below from the christian bible, surely god wouldnt ask moses to take young girls would he?



> 15 "Have you allowed all the women to live?" he asked them. 16 "They were the ones who followed Balaam's advice and enticed the Israelites to be unfaithful to the Lord in the Peor incident, so that a plague struck the Lord's people. *17 Now kill all the boys. And kill every woman who has slept with a man, **18 but save for yourselves every girl who has never slept with a man.*


Now as you can see from the above moses was instructed by god to kill all and save for himself every girl who has never slept with a man, young girls too...

Moral of the story is no religion is better than the other, stop pretending that christians, muslims, jews buddhists you are all as bad as each other..just concerns me that this thread is nothing to do with the innocent people dying its more an excuse to bash a specific religion


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

killamanjaro said:


> Allow me sir
> 
> Numbers 31:15-18..
> 
> ...


thas Old testament mate, as someone said these wrongs were corrected in the New. Christianity is a peaceful religion "turn the other cheek" etc Musliamism (sp) isn`t.

things that happened 1400 or 2000 years ago are irrelevant when Muslims are killing brother and sister today* in the name of religion*.

it is an unarguable fact.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dallas said:


> Oh hang on ???? Maybe man made it up to frighten people to give money to the church ???
> 
> NAHHH! Couldn't be ? ? ?


no mate,they were "made up" to give primitive people a set of rules to live by.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

saxondale said:


> no mate,they were "made up" to give primitive people a set of rules to live by.


Ohh!! Just to help people.

Good of em en it.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> why arent all the good muslims out in force talking some sense or kerb stomping these tw4ts that are p!ssing all over the true spirit of your faith and religion


Because there closet extremists really and agree with what Isis are doing!!


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

I can't help but agree



skipper1987 said:


> Because there closet extremists really and agree with what Isis are doing!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

combo110 said:


> I can't help but agree


Needed to be said!! Not that they will ever agree there cowards!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Lots of indignation here, but has any one of you reported the post in question? You can't expect mods to read every single post on every single thread. If you see something that you feel breaks the UK-M rules I suggest you report it and appropriate action will be taken.


Can I please report the post in question I find it very offending and racist.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

alot of english kings who were chosen by divine right married very young girls.

just saying :whistling:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> alot of english kings who were chosen by divine right married very young girls.
> 
> just saying :whistling:


Doesn't count apparently


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Can I please report the post in question I find it very offending and racist.


Why are you asking permission? There is a reporting process available to all.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Doesn't count apparently


lol, ah..... thought it wouldnt!


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

killamanjaro said:


> Allow me sir
> 
> Numbers 31:15-18..
> 
> ...


You do know that that same story is believed in Islam aswell don't you? Islam believe in all the same prophets and old tails as the the jews.

Yet @militant is liking the post :lol: you really are clueless on Islam mate yet you are constantly defending it, even though this guy without knowing is ripping it.

As for the story itself, it has been taken out of context (muslms favorite saying) God wanted them killed because they were evil, so he wanted the women who had sex with evil also killed in just in case they created even more evil. It is the same thing with Noah and the flood, god was trying to cleanse the earth of evil.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> lol, ah..... thought it wouldnt!





2004mark said:


> Doesn't count apparently


Still happens in Muslim countries I've seen afghan army and police Hugh ranking officers with their "boys"


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> lol, ah..... thought it wouldnt!


Why should it be the same? Are those kings prophets of god? That are supposed to be every Muslims role model who stive(jihad) to be like? Muhammad is virtually perfect in how he is made out in the Qu'ran and hadiths yet he has sex with 9 years olds.

Also there is a big difference from kings who had sex with girls from 12 onwards to a 9 year old.

Henry VIII, aged 49, married Catherine Howard when she was about 16 years old.

King James I, aged 23, married Anne of Denmark when she was 14.

Charles I, aged 25, married Henrietta Marie of France when she was 13.

William III and Mary II ruled jointly. Mary was 15 when she married her 27 year old 1st cousin.

Henry VI, aged 23, married Margaret of Anjou when she was 15.

Henry IV, aged 14, married 1st wife Mary de Bohun when she was 12.

Richard II, aged 14, married 1st wife Anne of Bohemia when she was 15.

Edward III, aged 13, married Philippa of Hainault when she was 13.

I hate to say it and I am not condoning sex at those ages or do I think its right but at least age 12 onwards for a female is well into puberty. 9 clearly isn't and the logic used of because people were dying younger which was because of medieval lifestyle and the conditions they were living in, doesn't mean they genetically reached puberty younger


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Still happens in Muslim countries I've seen afghan army and police Hugh ranking officers with their "boys"


Really! I'm so glad we live in a country that doesn't have pheadophiles!


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Really! I'm so glad we live in a country that doesn't have pheadophiles!


Lol you missing the point? It's not even illegal or frowned upon you tool


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Lol you missing the point? It's not even illegal or frowned upon you tool


Tool? Please explain?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Why should it be the same? Are those kings prophets of god? That are supposed to be every Muslims role model who stive(jihad) to be like? Muhammad is virtually perfect in how he is made out in the Qu'ran and hadiths yet he has sex with 9 years olds.
> 
> Also there is a big difference from kings who had sex with girls from 12 onwards to a 9 year old.
> 
> ...


Also the fact he use to **** in between her thighs from the age of 6 so was defonetly for pleasure


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Tool? Please explain?


Tool, in this case I am using it in the context of you are a tool, it's a mild insult, meaning your a ****ing idiot. How can nonceing in the UK a criminal offense be compared to legally ****ing little boys for fun and walking around with them showing them off?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Tool, in this case I am using it in the context of you are a tool, it's a mild insult, meaning your a ****ing idiot. How can nonceing in the UK a criminal offense be compared to legally ****ing little boys for fun and walking around with them showing them off?


I'm a ****ing idiot?.. what do you base that on?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

combo110 said:


> Still happens in Muslim countries I've seen afghan army and police Hugh ranking officers with their "boys"


the catholic church has sheltered and turned a blind eye to all sorts of shady behaviour throughout the years. are we also supposed to hate catholics now aswell as pesky muslims?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

SSJay said:


> Why should it be the same? Are those kings prophets of god? That are supposed to be every Muslims role model who stive(jihad) to be like? Muhammad is virtually perfect in how he is made out in the Qu'ran and hadiths yet he has sex with 9 years olds.
> 
> Also there is a big difference from kings who had sex with girls from 12 onwards to a 9 year old.
> 
> ...


those kings at the time were considered to of been on the throne at the will of god and were leaders of the church of england. i guess you could say that at the time they were considered prophets of god.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i think the reason religion is such a clusterfcuk is that very few really understand it and its followed mostly by blind sheep which is dangerous


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> the catholic church has sheltered and turned a blind eye to all sorts of shady behaviour throughout the years. are we also supposed to hate catholics now aswell as pesky muslims?


The fact is its illegal here not over there. How can Muslims integrate into the British way of life when they don't want to.....They want to bring their way of.living here


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

combo110 said:


> The fact is its illegal here not over there. How can Muslims integrate into the British way of life when they don't want to.....They want to bring their way of.living here


Firstly, I'm guessing you realise Muslims don't just come from Afghanistan right?

Secondly, just Google 'age of consent Afghanistan'... Google pulls this:



> Sexual activity outside marriage is illegal in Afghanistan. The minimum age of marriage in Afghanistan is 18 for men and 16 for women. Akrotiri and Dhekelia (United Kingdom)[edit] For this section, see Ages of consent in Europe#Akrotiri and Dhekelia.


Now I can't be fvcked to verify it... but seems like it's not legal.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Firstly, I'm guessing you realise Muslims don't just come from Afghanistan right?
> 
> Secondly, just Google 'age of consent Afghanistan'... Google pulls this:
> 
> Now I can't be fvcked to verify it... but seems like it's not legal.


Clearly I know they don't all come from Afghanistan I'm using.my expiriences not just using Google....like some?

Secondly even worse when it's illegal and over looked....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> Think you quoted the wrong person :laugh:


Well if you prefer to believe Hollywood history (Braveheart) like a lot of Scots seem to bring up, William wallis was a pedo, because if you look at history, queen Isobella was only 10 years old When he was executed, then again Bonny prince Charlie was a French cross dresser, so he was nothing special I suppose, just had to get that in ...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Clearly I know they don't all come from Afghanistan I'm using.my expiriences not just using Google....like some?
> 
> Secondly even worse when it's illegal and over looked....


What the **** do you want me to use lol... or should I just take your word for it when you clearly have it wrong :lol:


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

2004mark said:


> What the **** do you want me to use lol... or should I just take your word for it when you clearly have it wrong :lol:


Clearly have it wrong....I never went afghan? I never saw high ranking police and army with their boys? and I have it wrong....your right ill take your word...muppet


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> those kings at the time were considered to of been on the throne at the will of god and were leaders of the church of england. i guess you could say that at the time they were considered prophets of god.


Except they weren't prophets of god nor are they in the bible for us to use as role models 

And even if they were a role model for a nation at the time, the big difference is the here and now, where Muhammed is still and always will be, the major role model for 1.5 billion people in the world.

And again age 9 vs 12


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Clearly have it wrong....I never went afghan? I never saw high ranking police and army with their boys? and I have it wrong....your right ill take your word...muppet


Sorry... thought you sere saying it's so bad because it's not illegal... my mistake :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

combo110 said:


> Clearly I know they don't all come from Afghanistan I'm using.my expiriences not just using Google....like some?
> 
> Secondly even worse when it's illegal and over looked....


illegal and overlooked, like the example in my earlier post about the catholic church. so do you hate all catholics with the same degree of venom?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't hate Muslims. I just don't think Islam has a place in england. Just like Christianity wouldn't have a place in any of their countries


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> illegal and overlooked, like the example in my earlier post about the catholic church. so do you hate all catholics with the same degree of venom?


Don't forget the Spanish... sure the age of consent is just 13 over there


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

SSJay said:


> Except they weren't prophets of god nor are they in the bible for us to use as role models
> 
> And even if they were a role model for a nation at the time, the big difference is the here and now, where Muhammed is still and always will be, the major role model for 1.5 billion people in the world.
> 
> And again age 9 vs 12


fair point


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Don't forget the Spanish... sure the age of consent is just 13 over there


lets invade them and take their football players and make them play for us!

(edit: if they hadnt done so badly in the world up! lol)


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have little or no time for any religious maniac, so that is anyone who mentions God like this entity exsists, there record of depravity is beyond any other in history.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Don't forget the Spanish... sure the age of consent is just 13 over there


14, with signed consent off a parent.

Its very odd that shaggíng minors over there is not frowned on by the spanish and non of them care.

14 might be when you're married but i think it is 13 as you said.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

crouchmagic said:


> But.. it does
> 
> There are many countries in the world where Christians and Muslims live side by side.


Peacefully? No...and sorry but I don't want that in my country


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

crouchmagic said:


> But.. it does
> 
> There are many countries in the world where Christians and Muslims live side by side.


Was this a trick queastion ????????

A grave yard ?

Did I get it :beer:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

combo110 said:


> Peacefully? No...and sorry but I don't want that in my country


Gotta get used to it mate, it's not going to change. The world is getting a smaller place day by day and people are intermingling more than ever... in a few hundred years I'd be surprised if the map looks anything like it does now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh! I thought you sed "lay" not "live".

Nah! I dont know the answer.

Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

crouchmagic said:


> Peacefully? I'd say so, yes
> 
> Under Saddam, Christians lived peacefully in Iraq. Under Assad, Christians live peacefully in Syria.
> 
> ...


What they doing hear then the silly buggers.

Tell em.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

crouchmagic said:


> Peacefully? I'd say so, yes
> 
> Under Saddam, Christians lived peacefully in Iraq. Under Assad, Christians live peacefully in Syria.
> 
> ...


Christians are persecuted all the time in the middle east.. And have been for centurys.. This is a well known fact. The middle east arabs see Christianity as a westernized religion because that is the wests main religion, and thus are out right hated for it.

Also under sharia law Christians are treated as 2nd class citizens and have to pay a tax to stay alive called the Jizyah, otherwise it is the death penalty, unless they convert to Islam.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Is this your one and only argument you have in the defense of Islam mate? You say its pointless debating with me and you are tired of repeating yourself, yet you go out of your way to quote a post from a old thread :confused1: and then all you do on here is repeat and quote the same post over and over, then you reply to me from a post pages and pages ago lol.
> 
> I said if you don't have the scars to prove it you *MAY *not even get into heaven.. Notice the "may" there? I didn't say you will not get into heaven..
> 
> ...


You said it says it in the Quran, its *doesn't* , that was the point I was making.

All you do is make your own interpretations of stuff , of what the verses mean in Your opinion.

Hardly a literal reference


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Sub-Zero said:


> You said it says it in the Quran, its *doesn't* , that was the point I was making.
> 
> *All you do is make your own interpretations of stuff , of what the verses mean in Your opinion.*
> 
> Hardly a literal reference


Just like whatever flavour if Islam you follow does too, just like the IS guys interpret in their way... That's all religion is, interpretation of some old book. How is yours more "right" than any other?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

megatron said:


> Just like whatever flavour if Islam you follow does too, just like the IS guys interpret in their way... That's all religion is, interpretation of some old book. How is your's more "right" than any other?


 I didn't say mine was right, i asked for a literal reference and there wasn't one provided.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> I didn't say mine was right, i asked for a literal reference and there wasn't one provided.


so if you're a peaceful muslim and you don't say your interpretation is right then that must mean that the violent interpretation is right then yes?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> so if you're a peaceful muslim and you don't say your interpretation is right then that must mean that the violent interpretation is right then yes?


Well my friend, war, fighting and defending yourself is always going to be *Violent, *there's no sugar coating that.

People fail to realise that, those verses where written at a time muslims where being persecuted, for their faith. The Quran gives you permission to do that!

Nothing wrong with that, everyone human has a right to defend themselves, and Islam is no different.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Well my friend, war, fighting and defending yourself is always going to be *Violent, *there's no sugar coating that.
> 
> People fail to realise that, those verses where written at a time muslims where being persecuted, for their faith. The Quran gives you permission to do that!
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, everyone human has a right to defend themselves, and Islam is no different.


aah right ok.. so chopping those peoples heads off is defending yourself? IS attacking fellow muslims across Iraq is defending themselves? ok..


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> aah right ok.. so chopping those peoples heads off is defending yourself? IS attacking fellow muslims across Iraq is defending themselves? ok..


No it's not, thats why IS are savages, and majority of the muslim world feel that way about them.

The key word I used was "Defend" IS are aggressors, nothing Islamic in what they are doing.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> aah right ok.. so chopping those peoples heads off is defending yourself? IS attacking fellow muslims across Iraq is defending themselves? ok..


I'm not condoning it for one moment, but how should ISIS fight back against the USA who are bombing them?

Also struck me the other day, a year or so I was almost reduced to tears watching aftermath of the chemical/incendiary attacks on the people of Syria by their government in the news.

Now these people could quite possibly be the families and children of a lot of the ISIS fighters.

So while seeing the video of ISIS shooting lines of innocent people in the head made me sick to my stomach, it also sort of makes you put 2 and 2 together to see what's driven them to this.

I do believe there is a large part of it that's driven by Islam and there are obviously massive religious tensions, but I can also see that there are other reasons that contribute to the mess that's made the whole rejoin so brutal.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I'm not condoning it for one moment, but how should ISIS fight back against the USA who are bombing them?
> 
> Also struck me the other day, a year or so I was almost reduced to tears watching aftermath of the chemical/incendiary attacks on the people of Syria by their government in the news.
> 
> ...


the usa weren't bombing them when they started all this crap..


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> No it's not, thats why IS are savages, and majority of the muslim world feel that way about them.
> 
> The key word I used was "Defend" IS are aggressors, nothing Islamic in what they are doing.


and yet your interpretation was not the right one you said earlier.. so theirs must be?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> and yet your interpretation was not the right one you said earlier.. so theirs must be?


Interpretation what of what exactly, quote it for me?


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Interpretation what of what exactly, quote it for me?


you were talking about your interpretation of some old book... which was in reply to a post by megatron


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> the usa weren't bombing them when they started all this crap..


No, but Assad had been attacking his people long before it all kicked off. ISIS didn't execute any US or UK prisoners until the military support began.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

2004mark said:


> No, but Assad had been attacking his people long before it all kicked off. ISIS didn't execute any US or UK prisoners until the military support began.


I'm not 100% sure of that... are you?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> I'm not 100% sure of that... are you?


Which bit? But to both points yes.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Which bit? But to both points yes.


they were already holding james foley as a prisoner when the us sent troops to defend American assets and advise the Iraq government...

American troops only became properly active against them when they attempted the rescue of him


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> they were already holding james foley as a prisoner when the us sent troops to defend American assets and advise the Iraq government...
> 
> American troops only became properly active against them when they attempted the rescue of him


Oh yeah, they were prisoners for over a year or so. Captured in Syria I thought. Don't know who captured them or when they eventually ended up in the hands of ISIS... but the executions came after the start of the air strikes on ISIS positions.

It's awful, but also worth remembering kidnappings and subsequent executions go on all over the globe. I feel awful saying this, but just because these three are from the west probably doesn't make it any worse for them or their families. The main motivation of kidnappers is usually money... something ISIS aren't short of apparently.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Oh yeah, they were prisoners for over a year or so. Captured in Syria I thought. Don't know who captured them or when they eventually ended up in the hands of ISIS... but the executions came after the start of the air strikes on ISIS positions.
> 
> It's awful, but also worth remembering kidnappings and subsequent executions go on all over the globe. I feel awful saying this, but just because these three are from the west probably doesn't make it any worse for them or their families. The main motivation of kidnappers is usually money... something ISIS aren't short of apparently.


kidnapped in Syria and passed on to isis who were asking 100 million dollars or so for him.. the us then tried to rescue him which was why they began the air strikes..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> kidnapped in Syria and passed on to isis who were asking 100 million dollars or so for him.. the us then tried to rescue him which was why they began the air strikes..


Agree, apart from the reason the US started air strikes was to stop ISIS advances and holding of key positions, not simply because they have a couple of hostages. Who knows though.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

with Islam comes radical Islam, radical Islam and westerners can't live in peace....get rid


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> I didn't say mine was right, i asked for a literal reference and there wasn't one provided.


Right okay so I have given you a reference from the Qu'ran but that one isn't good enough. So now I have given you a reference from the hadith aswell but the hadith itself isn't good enough for you?

You say I iterpretate the verses in my own way and then basically call them bs but then you don't even try and back up with your own interpretation of what you think they mean? So what do those verses mean in your opinion?

Also the hadiths were made, in layman's term's basically as instruction manuals because the qu'ran itself is so hard to interpretate.. They are supposed to be the reports, sayings and teachings of the prophet muhammed himself.. You know, the guy who created islam in the first place..So my apologies if references from them are not good enough for you.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> the usa weren't bombing them when they started all this crap..


The USA started bombing isis because they were trying to prevent isis from commiting genocide on 50,000 kurds trapped on a mountain. Otherwise they would of been left to die


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> No it's not, thats why IS are savages, and majority of the muslim world feel that way about them.
> 
> The key word I used was "Defend" IS are aggressors, nothing Islamic in what they are doing.


You seriously have no clue what you are talking about.. Read about jihad and it's stages and then say there is "nothing Islamic" about what isis are doing.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Quote from the Quran

"For this reason did We prescribe to the children of Israel that whoever slays a soul, unless it be for manslaughter or for mischief in the land, it is as though he slew all men; and whoever keeps it alive, it is as though he kept alive all men; and certainly Our apostles came to them with clear arguments, but even after that many of them certainly act extravagantly in the land.

The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His apostle and strive to make mischief in the land is only this, that they should be murdered or crucified or their hands and their feet should be cut off on opposite sides or they should be imprisoned; this shall be as a disgrace for them in this world, and in the hereafter they shall have a grievous chastisement."

A couple of journalists weren't "waging war against Allah". They were reporting on the current crisis. True Muslims didn't murder the journos and aid workers.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Quote from the Quran
> 
> "For this reason did We prescribe to the children of Israel that whoever slays a soul, unless it be for manslaughter or for mischief in the land, it is as though he slew all men; and whoever keeps it alive, it is as though he kept alive all men; and certainly Our apostles came to them with clear arguments, but even after that many of them certainly act extravagantly in the land.
> 
> ...


Because isis see themselves at war with the US and UK and that's where those journos were from


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Because isis see themselves at war with the US and UK and that's where those journos were from


But it wasn't the journos who were killing Syrians, Iraqis etc.. ISIS aren't Muslims, they're using it as a shield to hide behind to somehow condone what they're doing.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

MF88 said:


> But it wasn't the journos who were killing Syrians, Iraqis etc.. ISIS aren't Muslims, they're using it as a shield to hide behind to somehow condone what they're doing.


No they are infidels and lower then dogs according to the qu'ran


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

SSJay said:


> No they are infidels and lower then dogs according to the qu'ran


Who, the journos or ISIS?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Who, the journos or ISIS?


Journos


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Journos


Have you got a direct quote from the Qu'ran that dictates this?

EDIT: By the way, I'm not arguing with you. I think for starters all religion is bullshít. I just wanted to see evidence of the 'holy book' stating this.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Have you got a direct quote from the Qu'ran that dictates this?
> 
> EDIT: By the way, I'm not arguing with you. I think for starters all religion is bullshít. I just wanted to see evidence of the 'holy book' stating this.


I will do mate but I am out at the moment so I will post one later you


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

SSJay said:


> I do mate but I am out at the moment so I will post one later you


Thanks mate, would be interesting to see it as all most people really see about Islam is edited Daily Mail crap.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Right okay so I have given you a reference from the Qu'ran but that one isn't good enough. So now I have given you a reference from the hadith aswell but the hadith itself isn't good enough for you?
> 
> You say I iterpretate the verses in my own way and then basically call them bs but then you don't even try and back up with your own interpretation of what you think they mean? So what do those verses mean in your opinion?
> 
> Also the hadiths were made, in layman's term's basically as instruction manuals because the qu'ran itself is so hard to interpretate.. They are supposed to be the reports, sayings and teachings of the prophet muhammed himself.. You know, the guy who created islam in the first place..So my apologies if references from them are not good enough for you.


I did back up what the verse you quoted meant, there was nothing in there about killing jews or christians. It was explaining the difference between physical fighting it is more honorable than sitting at home.

not gonna go through all this again with you, so lets agree to disagree.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> you were talking about your interpretation of some old book... which was in reply to a post by megatron


Since your so interested, why don't you quote the verse for me?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> You seriously have no clue what you are talking about.. Read about jihad and it's stages and then say there is "nothing Islamic" about what isis are doing.


Dude you've read a few stuff from David wood and think you know it all...lol

If ISIS are following these so called stages of Jihad, why aren't the rest of the billions of muslims around the world?

With more than a billion muslims around the world, you should be dead pretty soon mate, if these so called stages of jihad are true..


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Jihad John or whoever will keep doing this as long as idiots from USA and uk keep going over there trying to help out. Why fvcking bother? There are people in USA and uk that need help/aid. Help your own first before going to these places. If the shoe was on the other foot would these Syrians come over here to help us? Would they fvck.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> I did back up what the verse you quoted meant, there was nothing in there about killing jews or christians. It was explaining the difference between physical fighting it is more honorable than sitting at home.
> 
> not gonna go through all this again with you, so lets agree to disagree.


And the second verse?



Sub-Zero said:


> Dude you've read a few stuff from David wood and think you know it all...lol
> 
> If ISIS are following these so called stages of Jihad, why aren't the rest of the billions of muslims around the world?
> 
> With more than a billion muslims around the world, you should be dead pretty soon mate, if these so called stages of jihad are true..


*sigh* having to repeat myself to each individual person that doesn't bother to read the thread is getting tiring.

Because the nation's those muslims have immigrated to are still in the MINORITY, like the UK for example. It isn't until they become the Majority that they are told to jihad.. Why do you think muslim birth rates are 3 x that of the nation's they have immigrated to?

You know about David wood because he explains it in the video I posted yet you refuse to refute the 3 stages of jihad? Do you not find it strange that none of the other muslims on here ever try to refute it either?


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Since your so interested, why don't you quote the verse for me?


I was referring to a post you made in response to megatron... You decide which verse you may interpret different to isis..



Sub-Zero said:


> Since your so interested, why don't you quote the verse for me?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> And the second verse?
> 
> *sigh* having to repeat myself to each individual person that doesn't bother to read the thread is getting tiring.
> 
> ...


Second verse? Did it mention jews and christians?

They don't refute it because David Wood is a bigot, no one takes him seriously.

Minority or Majority, you'll be safe dude, if and when islam becomes a majority here, we'll be dead anyway, so it won't matter.

You are using the persecution of early muslims of 6BC Arabia,where they were told to fight for their faith to the situation in modern day Britain, that is so retarded.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

This is what lecturer and Islamic Scholar Anjem Choudary has to say;






"As a lecturer in Sharia law, I would say to the people in Russia, the Muslims and the non-Muslims, that every action for a Muslim must be based upon the Koran, the word of Allah, and the teachings of the messenger Mohammed...who is the final messenger for mankind. I mean I would first invite the people to think about and embrace Islam, *but those who are already Muslim must know that Allah mentions in the Koran, in fact, if you look in chapter 8 verse 60, he said prepare as much as you can 'steeds of war' to terrorize the enemy. So terrorizing the enemy is in fact part of Islam. I mean this is something that we must embrace and understand as far as the jurisprudence of Islam is concerned.*"

Any muslims want to refute this?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> I was referring to a post you made in response to megatron... You decide which verse you may interpret different to isis..


ISIS can interpret it to however they want, no one is going to stop that. But mainstream Islam doesn't, that was my point.

You have to remember killing a enemy if they attack you a honourable thing, I'm not going to deny that. But killing of innocents regardless of what religion they are is not permissable.

What ISIS are doing is barabaric and wrong.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Second verse? Did it mention jews and christians?
> 
> They don't refute it because David Wood is a bigot, no one takes him seriously.
> 
> ...


The 2nd verse is from a jihad holy war so who do you think they are fighting? Now answer the question, In your opinion what does the 2nd verse mean.

They don't refute it because it is fact my friend just like you can't even attempt to refute it.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Sub-Zero said:


> You are using the persecution of early muslims of 6BC Arabia,where they were told to fight for their faith to the situation in modern day Britain, that is so retarded.


Surely there was no Islam 6BC as the Quran was revealed to the Prophet Muhammad by God from 610AD to 632AD. [6 centuries later]


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

About time someone raised this issue.

"A group of prominent Muslims has written to David Cameron to ask that he uses a different name for the group, and to lead a national debate on what it should be called.

"We propose that 'Un-Islamic State' (UIS) could be an accurate and fair alternative name to describe this group and its agenda - and we will begin to call it that," the letter says.

Signatories to the letter include Sughra Ahmed, the president of the Islamic Society of Britain. Members of New Horizons in British Islam, the Association of British Muslims and the Association of Muslim Lawyers also signed the letter.

Using the group's preferred name could help it radicalise yet more Britons, the signatories wrote."


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

May have already been posted but this spells things out pretty clearly.






Wherever there is Islam there will be trouble. Guaranteed. If people want to believe the left wing/liberal propaganda that it's all harmless and peaceful really then carry on. Sooner or later you'll find out the truth.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

get2big said:


> May have already been posted but this spells things out pretty clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't use David wood mate, he is a bigot and clueless apparently lol


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

SSJay said:


> Can't use David wood mate, he is a bigot and clueless apparently lol


Oh yes he must be, I mean he's only using the koran itself to state the blindingly obvious!


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Have you got a direct quote from the Qu'ran that dictates this?
> 
> EDIT: By the way, I'm not arguing with you. I think for starters all religion is bullshít. I just wanted to see evidence of the 'holy book' stating this.


*Surah 98.6. Those of deniers of truth among the People of the Book (meaning Jews and Christians) and the polytheists- will dwell forever in Hell-fire. **They are the worst of creatures*

So this verse is saying Jews and Christians are the worse of creatures so even lower then dogs. But those who believe in Islam are the best of creatures..

I have also taken a pictures of the verses out of my Qu'ran to show the verses haven't been tampered with



And this next verse is for the unbelievers so this is for you atheists and agnostics out there lol

*Surah 8:55 The worst of creatures of god are those who reject him and do not believe"*



Basically anybody who isn't muslim is the worst of creatures according to the Qu'ran, and those verses are just the tip of the ice, there are many, many more, trust me. I would post more but tbh its been along thread of continuously repeating pretty much the same things. Which I know longer can be ar5sed with lol.

So to cut a long story short, all you need to know, is Islam is NOT the religion of peace it makes itself out to be, Islam means submission, and by that it wont be happy until the whole world submits and is under its complete controll


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> Surely there was no Islam 6BC as the Quran was revealed to the Prophet Muhammad by God from 610AD to 632AD. [6 centuries later]


haha, yeah you're right was meant to write AD not BC.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> The 2nd verse is from a jihad holy war so who do you think they are fighting? Now answer the question, In your opinion what does the 2nd verse mean.
> 
> They don't refute it because it is fact my friend just like you can't even attempt to refute it.


This is exactly my point with you, Our initial argument was where you stated that "the quran even says the if you don't fight the jews and christians and don't have the scars to prove it, you may not enter heaven"

I asked you to provide a LITERAL reference for it as I know there is no verse that states this, and you haven't because you can't as it doesn't exist.

You do understand what the definition of literal is..?

My whole debate with you was that you were mis-informing people of what is not written in the Quran.

All you have done is plucked out a verse which resembles what you initially claimed that was written in the quran, yet the verse you quoted didn't even have the words "christians" or "jews" included in it.

Below is the verse you quoted:

Quran (4:95) - "Not equal are those believers who sit (at home) *and receive no hurt*, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit (at home). Unto all (in Faith) Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit (at home) by a special reward,-"

You have turned it into that muslims need to go out and kill innocent jews and christians and have the scars to prove it as a pre-requiste to enter heaven, which is clearly not the case.

But if SSjay keeps interpretating verses to suit is claims then, i've not really got much hope fella..lol

I'm done with this topic fella, when you do find that literal reference then give me a shout!

And the 3 stages of Jihad you keep banging out about, if it is such a major threat why is no one else talking about it? type it in google and only the David wood comes up..lol

I mean if it's such a huge well known muslim stratgey, why aren't other Islam haters not using it, the only person I've seen use the 3 stage term is David wood and you ofcourse..lol


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> This is exactly my point with you, Our initial argument was where you stated that "the quran even says the if you don't fight the jews and christians and don't have the scars to prove it, you may not enter heaven"
> 
> I asked you to provide a LITERAL reference for it as I know there is no verse that states this, and you haven't because you can't as it doesn't exist.
> 
> ...


As you have completely avoided to answer either of my prior questions and reverted back to the same OLD argument that you have used time, and time again,  I will take that as your Concession on the matter. Good night and stop replying to me

EDIT: Just incase I wasn't clear enough the first time I want you to answer the questions I gave you, so again here they are, in more detail.

First question: What does this verse mean? Sunan ibn Majah 27:63 "The messenger of Allah said, who ever meets Allah with no mark on him, as a result of fighting in his cause, he will meet him with a deficiency" bear in mind this was in a holy war against the Jews and Christians?

Second question: Please refute the 3 stages of Jihad with actual proof and knowledge rather then just insulting me by calling me a bull****ter, prove how I am lieing about the 3 stages of Jihad! You make the claims I am full of **** so the burden of proof is upon YOU to answer these.

And stop reverting to the one post where I used the Quran instead of the hadith, which was a nit picked argument on your behalf among a mountain of text that I was typing at the time, as its pathetic and all it proves is you have NO other argument except for that lol. If you want I will concede that that verse I used from the Qu'ran wasn't the best, hence rectifying it with a verse from the hadith instead, the same verse which you are continuing to avoid to answer?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> As you have completely avoided to answer either of my prior questions and reverted back to the same OLD argument that you have used time, and time again,  I will take that as your Concession on the matter. Good night and stop replying to me
> 
> EDIT: Just incase I wasn't clear enough the first time I want you to answer the questions I gave you, so again here they are, in more detail.
> 
> ...


lol..you really think i want to debate with you,when you can't even clear up the first point about making up verses that don't exist..lol

Night fella


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> lol..you really think i want to debate with you,when you can't even clear up the first point about making up verses that don't exist..lol
> 
> Night fella


Concession accepted


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Concession accepted


"concession accepted" ..lol

You couldn't provide me a verse to what you claimed from the quran, so you was bullsh1tting. Therefore I wasn't interested in debating anything further...

So in reality I'll accept your concession, that you made it up..lol


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> "concession accepted" ..lol
> 
> You couldn't provide me a verse to what you claimed from the quran, so you was bullsh1tting. Therefore I wasn't interested in debating anything further...
> 
> So in reality I'll accept your concession, that you made it up..lol


Do you just pick and choose what you read or what?

"And stop reverting to the one post where I used the Quran instead of the hadith, which was a nit picked argument on your behalf among a mountain of text that I was typing at the time, as its pathetic and all it proves is you have NO other argument except for that lol.* If you want I will concede that that verse I used from the Qu'ran wasn't the best, hence rectifying it with a verse from the hadith instead,* the same verse which you are continuing to avoid to answer?"

Now answer my questions above plz? Or is this just a one way thing? where you avoid everything I ask? And I just answer your questions?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Do you just pick and choose what you read or what?
> 
> "And stop reverting to the one post where I used the Quran instead of the hadith, which was a nit picked argument on your behalf among a mountain of text that I was typing at the time, as its pathetic and all it proves is you have NO other argument except for that lol.* If you want I will concede that that verse I used from the Qu'ran wasn't the best, hence rectifying it with a verse from the hadith instead,* the same verse which you are continuing to avoid to answer?"
> 
> Now answer my questions above plz?


Don't really pick and choose, just wanted to know what was the need to misinform people of something not written in the quran. You call it nit picking i call it calling out someones bullsh1t..lol

I have no other argument for you , as all i did was find it a bit hypocritical of you to sayto @zak007 couldn't answer the question about jihad in the other thread, yet you couldn't provide me a reference to what you wrote too..lol

The hadith you keep going on about has exactly the same explanation what i previously said, about the verse from the quran you attempted to use. That fighting physically is more honourable( hence being seen a defecient if you don't) then sitting at home, hence why i couldn't be asked repeating it again. None of what you have referenced implies that you need to go out and fight jews and christians then go around collecting scars as a " pre-requisite to enter heaven", which what *YOU* previously said, and the single reason i pulled you up on it!

Oh, and on the 3 stages of Jihad, well TBH I couldn't care less about it, so debate that with someone who actually feels like its a likeable threat, because I certainly don't..lol

I asked you for *one literal reference*, you couldn't provide one, then went on throwing several other questions at me about Jihad, david wood bla bla bla, just so you could save face in trying to divert fact that no verse talks about having scars as a pre-requiste to entering heaven.

I really do hope you get this now, my debate with you was concerning the bit about having *scars as a pre-requiste to enter heaven, *and no such thing exist or you would have provided me with a verse where it literally says that, not one where SSjay has intrepratated in his own opinion.

But i'm seriously done with going over this again and again...so won't be replying.

Peace!


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Don't really pick and choose, just wanted to know what was the need to misinform people of something not written in the quran. You call it nit picking i call it calling out someones bullsh1t..lol
> 
> I have no other argument for you , as all i did was find it a bit hypocritical of you to sayto @zak007 couldn't answer the question about jihad in the other thread, yet you couldn't provide me a reference to what you wrote too..lol
> 
> ...


I said if you don't have the scars you to prove you have been fighting that you MAY not get into heaven and then posted this verse as back up

Sunan ibn Majah 27:63 "The messenger of Allah said, who ever meets Allah with no mark on him, as a result of fighting in his cause, he will meet him with a deficiency... So the verse itself is pretty much self explanatory to understand, unless you are a complete retard..

And AGAIN you have avoided answering my questions! And done nothing but repeat the SAME old argument again, which I have already answered and bolded it for you above.. You are clearly trolling so welcome to the ignore list, good night...


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> I said if you don't have the scars you to prove you have been fighting that you MAY not get into heaven and then posted this verse as back up
> 
> Sunan ibn Majah 27:63 "The messenger of Allah said, who ever meets Allah with no mark on him, as a result of fighting in his cause, he will meet him with a deficiency... So the verse itself is pretty much self explanatory to understand, unless you are a complete retard..
> 
> And AGAIN you have avoided answering my questions! And done nothing but repeat the SAME old argument again, which I have already answered and bolded it for you above.. You are clearly trolling so welcome to the ignore list, good night...


lol..the ignore list. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> lol..the ignore list. :lol: :lol:


Yes its an imaginary one, as in if I see a post from a mortal kombat character I will make sure I just scroll completely past it :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Yes its an imaginary one, as in if I see a post from a mortal kombat character I will make sure I just scroll completely past it :lol:


haha..just saw the notification and thought, "well that was a short lived ignore list"..


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

get2big said:


> Clearly you know very little about history, Christianity or Islam.


You know nothing about anything by the looks of it.

Plenty of bold statements and attacking peoples opinions and no substance to your posts.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sh1t got a bit deep in here.

End of the day - whether people agree or disagree - what is occurring is absolutely barbaric, end of story.

No other word describes it.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

nowhereboy said:


> You know nothing about anything by the looks of it.
> 
> Plenty of bold statements and attacking peoples opinions and no substance to your posts.


Ok boy


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

get2big said:


> Ok boy


^ proves my point entirely.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

nowhereboy said:


> ^ proves my point entirely.


Yes clearly your so enlightened.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Muslim guy begging IS to release his friend and fellow aid worker Alan Henning.


----------

